# Youtube bowhunters invade the public land



## NWIOWAGRANT (Nov 24, 2018)

I just got back from my rut vacation here in Iowa. Just wanted to pass along a very disturbing experience I had on some of the public land. There was a large group of "youtube" bowhunters and I'm guessing there were around 20 all together. There were only a few tag holders and the rest were camera crew and guys running around spotting for them. Thankfully another hunter in the area saw what was going on and called the DNR. As they were using cell phone communication to relay buck sightings to the guys with tags which is illegal in Iowa. Then the tags holders would come flying over and dive into the area. They ended up wounding several large deer and recovered zero. I actually got pulled over by the DNR and questioned as he thought I might be part of their group. He said no charges have been filed yet but that he obtained a warrant for cell phone records and most likely charges are pending. I actually liked watching these guys but after seeing how the operation actually works... I am appalled! I'm not going to name drop but just wanted to give people a heads up... things aren't always how they appear and supporting these people is harmful to the sport and the people who do it the right way! They had zero etiquette for who else maybe hunting and zero ethics on shot placement or the laws. I hope they throw the book at these punks!


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

Thp?


----------



## ChasS (Jun 5, 2016)

If you recognized these people and saw first hand what they were doing, I think name dropping is appropriate.


----------



## Venari Cervorum (6 mo ago)

Totes following.


----------



## NWIOWAGRANT (Nov 24, 2018)

ChasS said:


> If you recognized these people and saw first hand what they were doing, I think name dropping is appropriate.


I will let the DNR handle this and when/if charges are filled their names will flood social media. I just want people to be careful who they support.


----------



## Rob Red (Mar 9, 2019)

When you’re only in it for the YouTube likes things go sideways really fast. 

Thanks for the report, sorry to see being a famous hunter has come to this.


----------



## raisins (Jan 21, 2016)

It would take a lot of integrity to get internet famous and start making your money off hunting, and then behave with 100% ethics, like maybe you once did.


----------



## bucco921 (Jan 2, 2012)

A. This is dumb if you're just gonna stir the pot and not name drop
B. How do you know animals were wounded?


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

Well we all know who this is gonna turn out to be


----------



## solohunter (Feb 22, 2005)

Did any of them have perfect white teeth? Or a 3D target with the bullseye on the forehead?


----------



## Venari Cervorum (6 mo ago)

WVbowProud said:


> Well we all know who this is gonna turn out to be


Yup. Paw Patrol. I knew they were crooked.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Did one of them drove a burned truck?


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

I think half of em are on meth and got so excited they called their buddy. Honest mistake. They got caught up in the moment cuz they found a 110" Iowa giant. Poor guys just trying to stay up and edit footage and shoot deer. You don't know what it's like to be a slave to the you tubers


----------



## NWIOWAGRANT (Nov 24, 2018)

bucco921 said:


> A. This is dumb if you're just gonna stir the pot and not name drop
> B. How do you know animals were wounded?


A. No it's not dumb because there is an investigation in process.
B. The DNR Officer told me that they admitted to wounding 3 large deer with no recovery.


----------



## roosterstraw (Dec 9, 2015)

YouTube hunters and social media is the worst thing that’s happened to hunting.


----------



## HuntingMN (4 mo ago)

Story seems fishy to me.


----------



## wizzkid8631 (Jan 5, 2017)

zekezoe said:


> Thp?


this is all I’d like to know for sure.


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

roosterstraw said:


> YouTube hunters and social media is the worst thing that’s happened to hunting.


Not just hunting. Social media is beginning to be the biggest downfall for anything outdoors related… hunting, fishing, foraging etc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NWIOWAGRANT (Nov 24, 2018)

zekezoe said:


> Thp?


No


----------



## IClark (Feb 12, 2013)

bucco921 said:


> A. This is dumb if you're just gonna stir the pot and not name drop
> B. How do you know animals were wounded?


Couldn't agree more. Keep your mouth shut unless you want to put it where the proof is. Sounds like you're enjoying a little ego trip. Stories like this last year. Have yet to see the proof.


----------



## HuntingMN (4 mo ago)

wizzkid8631 said:


> this is all I’d like to know for sure.


No way if this is true it is THP. They only have a couple guys left hunting Iowa right now and the whole crew plus extras is under 10. IMO they are some of the most responsible, honest hunters out there.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

A person can't text someone and say they are going after a big buck they just saw, just to let others know their whereabouts? What am I missing here?


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

smokin x's said:


> Not just hunting. Social media is beginning to be the biggest downfall for anything outdoors related… hunting, fishing, foraging etc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To that point, social media has altered our entire society, in the worst way. 


Semper Fi,
Mike


----------



## HuntingMN (4 mo ago)

BigDeer said:


> A person can't text someone and say they are going after a big buck they just saw, just to let others know their whereabouts? What am I missing here?


This is the MN law. Not sure what Iowa's reads like but stating where there is a buck and having your party target it would be illegal in MN.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

HuntingMN said:


> This is the MN law. Not sure what Iowa's reads like but stating where there is a buck and having your party target it would be illegal in MN.
> View attachment 7738972


If I show this to my lawyer he will start laughing at this. Who can take big game with a cell phone? What the further distance I can throw it?


----------



## HuntingMN (4 mo ago)

Outsider said:


> If I show this to my lawyer he will start laughing at this. Who can take big game with a cell phone? What the further distance I can throw it?


True. Once I read the actual rule book I scratched my head a bit... Not sure if it is really an enforceable law since you'd need to have a warrant for cell phone search or be caught in the act... But, I personally have a bit of an ethics feeling about it so I follow it.


----------



## SouthO (Jul 5, 2016)

Who cares. Go find another area to hunt. I’m an Iowa resident and have numerous places I can hunt. To come on the internet and post this stuff is just dumb.


----------



## moparstud (Nov 22, 2007)

Only going to get worse with some rying to get more views on youtube...


----------



## NWIOWAGRANT (Nov 24, 2018)

Iowa law


----------



## 250f4life (Oct 22, 2016)

zekezoe said:


> Thp?


If you have watch much of their content they don’t have 20 guys by a long shot. Usually 1 camera and 1 hunter. 
mid say it’s a bigger outfit, one that’s sponsored head to toe trying to get content. 
it’s not just YouTubers that’s ruined so much it’s social media in general. All the little hidden gems from water falls, Jeep trails to small town USA that used to be peaceful are now blasted on Social Media and the whole world goes in search for it.


----------



## horsehands (Jul 25, 2012)

smokin x's said:


> Not just hunting. Social media is beginning to be the biggest downfall for anything outdoors related… hunting, fishing, foraging etc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cell phones have destroyed anything in their path. Hunting, driving, workplace, marriages, and on and on around the bowl we go.


----------



## raisins (Jan 21, 2016)

horsehands said:


> Cell phones have destroyed anything in their path. Hunting, driving, workplace, marriages, and on and on around the bowl we go.


Yep, I feel bad for kids trying to date these days. Back in the 90s, if your GF acted normal and wasn't disappearing or getting weird phone calls on her landline, then you could be reasonably sure she wasn't leading a hidden, second life. Not anymore. You can conduct all the communications of an affair during bathroom breaks.


----------



## raisins (Jan 21, 2016)

roosterstraw said:


> YouTube hunters and social media is the worst thing that’s happened to hunting.


I enjoyed it for about a year because I was learning new stuff that was actually useful. Now, I rarely watch it.


----------



## Venari Cervorum (6 mo ago)

horsehands said:


> Cell phones have destroyed anything in their path. Hunting, driving, workplace, marriages, and on and on around the bowl we go.


Or maybe it was the people using them that destroyed things. 

Or, do you blame guns for shootings?


----------



## GrainofPain (Jul 31, 2020)

Following 😄


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

HuntingMN said:


> No way if this is true it is THP. They only have a couple guys left hunting Iowa right now and the whole crew plus extras is under 10. IMO they are some of the most responsible, honest hunters out there.


Do you know this for sure.....I know for an absolute fact that they are not necessarily honest about the locations they hunt ....and it is sad, I wished I never learned it, because as I have said MANY times on this forum, their production value is off of the charts. While I don't care for some of their antics, you simply cannot discount their production value which IMHO is the hardest part of successfully capturing any hunt.

To think they have spotters illegally communicating is not too hard for me to believe, to think they wound more than they harvest is also not too difficult for me to believe...anyone who watches any of their shows can see first hand some of the 'remarkable' shots they make - keep in mind they're only remarkable becuase they made them, chose to produce that piece and share it....the shear laws of probability would suggest they are not making all of those type of shots and their production clearly indicates they're taking them.....just something to think about.

As for the subpoenaing of cell phone records....good luck with that, as person who has had to attempt to navigate that process in much more dire circumstance than coordinating deer hunt I can tell you it is nearly impossible and that is with some very intense legal wrangling taking place. Might get numbers and times of calls/texts, but to get the actual content of the calls/texts, is an overwhelming process. Not at all like Law and Order or CSI....makes it seem.

I am not 100% about filming etc..., but here in PA if you are 'participating in the hunt' which has been broadly enough defined to leave uncertainty in the eyes of many wardens and deputies, you must be properly licensed and tagged in the state. I am not sure if Iowa is the same or of that could be a charge in itself.

Consider this scenario - last season my wife and daughter 16 were with me on a bird hunt with our two shorthairs....my wife and daughter not hunting just along to watch the dogs work and in their minds help with the dogs. They were clothed in proper flourescent orange requirements. In truth, I was running the dogs with my whistle but my wife was carrying the correction/ gps remote and my daughter had some biscuits in her pocket and a collapsible bowl and bottle of water in her pack...if I could have recorded the lashing we took from an early 30-something deputy warden about violating law, hunting without a license or tag, etc...everyone reading this would be appalled....it finally got to the point that I said to him, "Ok, either write us a citation that we will fight or get out of our way so we can proceed." We never were issues a citation.

Again, I am not sure if video-taping a hunt constitutes participating here or in IA, but is something to think about.


----------



## Jpowell0207 (Nov 21, 2019)

Social media really has brought out the worst of humanity. Not to say that the tv personalities were much better but it was definitely different as everyone and their brother wasnt trying to be them. Now everyone wants to have a youtube hunting channel. Public land bowhunting is cool now and its become something different than it was 10 yrs ago. The animals aren't going to all the sudden become easier to hunt so i expect many will loose interest when they find a pope and young buck isnt around every corner or that grunting and rattling work in some areas better than others. To keep hunting and fishing alive and well we need new men and women doing it until the parking lot is full at your favorite pc of public 😆.


----------



## raisins (Jan 21, 2016)

Venari Cervorum said:


> Or maybe it was the people using them that destroyed things.
> 
> Or, do you blame guns for shootings?


It's always both things.

I'm big on 2A, but here's my view:

Someone nukes the US. Well, a person did it, but they could not have done it prior to the invention of nukes. Technology always gives humans more opportunities for tom foolery.

So, it's always a case by case argument with me on these things and looking at tradeoffs (because actual solutions without drawbacks hardly ever exist).


----------



## Nhart1 (Sep 4, 2020)

NWIOWAGRANT said:


> I will let the DNR handle this and when/if charges are filled their names will flood social media. I just want people to be careful who they support.


So without knowing who they are people will still support them. I'm apprehensive on supporting any YouTube /deer hunting celebrities. We as hunters have lost touch with what hunting was intended for, I really doubt any of the "celebrities " are hunting for food/meat.


----------



## NockWorst (3 mo ago)

What about a hunter harassment issue? If they were interfering with your hunting area, they are subject to a citation in Tennessee. Tennessee has a law that any wounded game must have a credible effort to recover the game.
12-ringer, did you have any firearms with you? Hunting without a firearm?


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

It would not surprise me of any hunter/group doing illegal stuff anymore. You almost just wait for it to come out


----------



## horsehands (Jul 25, 2012)

Venari Cervorum said:


> Or maybe it was the people using them that destroyed things.
> 
> Or, do you blame guns for shootings?


I think you know what I meant. But thanks for the insult.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

The cell phone laws are outdated grey laws that need to be updated. I don't think it would be illegal for someone to text me and say there is a deer 10 miles away from where I am hunting. My guess is what they would get pinched for is in Iowa if you don't have a deer license you cannot assist in helping someone kill a deer. Again, it's another outdated odd law. I am not sure how they take into account camera men. Technically a camera man couldn't point out a deer coming in. 

It is illegal if I am 150 yards away from someone and see a buck headed in their direction and I text them telling them to call or get ready. 

With cell cams where do you draw the line? I regularly hunt within 100 yards of my cams. If I see one on cam and rattle am I breaking the law? 

I am friends with multiple DNR officers. They each have a little different take on it.


----------



## HunterBow78 (Aug 19, 2021)

BigDeer said:


> It would not surprise me of any hunter/group doing illegal stuff anymore. You almost just wait for it to come out


Agreed. Especially seeing some of the posts on here on what people think is OK and moral


----------



## Nhart1 (Sep 4, 2020)

SouthO said:


> Who cares. Go find another area to hunt. I’m an Iowa resident and have numerous places I can hunt. To come on the internet and post this stuff is just dumb.


Not everyone has that luxury, I'm not from Iowa but the luxury of having multiple places to hunt is quickly dwindling for me . I don't have the means to purchase land and soon will probably be hunting public ground. If I have to see and be around this type of bs then idk if I will continue to hunt. I think it would be more of a frustration than a relaxing way to get groceries. Try putting yourself in a position where you don't have much land and examine how the situation may be different


----------



## Venari Cervorum (6 mo ago)

horsehands said:


> I think you know what I meant. But thanks for the insult.


Questions aren't insults. You're certainly welcome, though.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

NWIOWAGRANT said:


> There were only a few tag holders and the rest were camera crew and guys running around spotting for them. Thankfully another hunter in the area saw what was going on and called the DNR. As they were using cell phone communication to relay buck sightings to the guys with tags which is illegal in Iowa. Then the tags holders would come flying over and dive into the area. They ended up wounding several large deer and recovered zero.



Just curious how you knew there were a few tag holders....and that several (what is several number wise) large deer wounded and zero recovered? Who told you the numbers for these statements? 

Not picking a fight, I just didn't see that info. Who was the group? If I saw the Little River Band smoking weed at the the county fair, I'd say I saw the Little River Band smoking weed at the county fair, not "some classic rock band". Because I saw it and it's a fact. I assume you saw this group, so that would be a fact???


----------



## raisins (Jan 21, 2016)

maxx98 said:


> The cell phone laws are outdated grey laws that need to be updated. I don't think it would be illegal for someone to text me and say there is a deer 10 miles away from where I am hunting. My guess is what they would get pinched for is in Iowa if you don't have a deer license you cannot assist in helping someone kill a deer. Again, it's another outdated odd law. I am not sure how they take into account camera men. Technically a camera man couldn't point out a deer coming in.
> 
> It is illegal if I am 150 yards away from someone and see a buck headed in their direction and I text them telling them to call or get ready.
> 
> ...


My take is some of these laws are left on the books to allow discretion on the part of DNR so as to prevent really bad things.

For instance, the way the law in my state is written, when on state land you cannot intentionally break a multiflora rose bush branch you are hung up on in order to free your trapped leg. The law states any intentional damage to plant life is not allowed. They just don't want someone using a chain saw on public land or cutting down big branches to make shooting lanes. I don't think a DNR guy would ticket you just for breaking/cutting a branch the diameter of your thumb or smaller, but they could. Sorta like how technically it is littering and illegal to throw an apple core out your vehicle window on a back road. It is to prevent people from dumping a ton of farm waste somewhere.


----------



## ncsurveyor (May 12, 2009)

Everybody wants to wear $2000 camo, wear a flat bill cap, work out like cam Hanes, and kill big bucks on public land with a bow and cast it all over youtube . Hunting in general is ruined for people who can’t afford to buy their own ground. Private ground is all but entirely leased up by someone with more money, which pushes more people onto the little public we already have, then on top of that, the YouTubers are creating even more demand on the public…everybody says “we gotta get more people involved in hunting”. I guess I’m selfish but I wish more people would quit. And yeah, I’ll probably be one of those to quit the way things are looking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

This sounds like Russian disinformation…


----------



## muzzypower (Sep 14, 2005)

smokin x's said:


> Not just hunting. Social media is beginning to be the biggest downfall for anything outdoors related… hunting, fishing, foraging etc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Social media is the downfall of many things.


----------



## dwilsey (Mar 29, 2019)

BigDeer said:


> A person can't text someone and say they are going after a big buck they just saw, just to let others know their whereabouts? What am I missing here?


Not exactly. It's the same here in Pennsylvania. Using electronic communication to signal others of game location or assisting in the taking of game through electronic communication.

For example, if you're hunting bear in a group, you can't be on a radio explaining where exactly the bear is if you spot one or where it's headed.


----------



## dwilsey (Mar 29, 2019)

HuntingMN said:


> True. Once I read the actual rule book I scratched my head a bit... Not sure if it is really an enforceable law since you'd need to have a warrant for cell phone search or be caught in the act... But, I personally have a bit of an ethics feeling about it so I follow it.


Wardens will sit with radio scanners here in PA since a lot of our gamelands have terrible service. Lots of guys use 2-way radios to keep drives in line and communicate, which is legal, but using the radios to alert or pinpoint game is illegal.


----------



## Broadside Only (Oct 2, 2017)

NWIOWAGRANT said:


> I just got back from my rut vacation here in Iowa. Just wanted to pass along a very disturbing experience I had on some of the public land. There was a large group of "youtube" bowhunters and I'm guessing there were around 20 all together. There were only a few tag holders and the rest were camera crew and guys running around spotting for them. Thankfully another hunter in the area saw what was going on and called the DNR. As they were using cell phone communication to relay buck sightings to the guys with tags which is illegal in Iowa. Then the tags holders would come flying over and dive into the area. They ended up wounding several large deer and recovered zero. I actually got pulled over by the DNR and questioned as he thought I might be part of their group. He said no charges have been filed yet but that he obtained a warrant for cell phone records and most likely charges are pending. I actually liked watching these guys but after seeing how the operation actually works... I am appalled! I'm not going to name drop but just wanted to give people a heads up... things aren't always how they appear and supporting these people is harmful to the sport and the people who do it the right way! They had zero etiquette for who else maybe hunting and zero ethics on shot placement or the laws. I hope they throw the book at these punks!


Wild guess here........You didn't arrow a deer.


----------



## huntergather00 (Jan 2, 2022)

NWIOWAGRANT said:


> A. No it's not dumb because there is an investigation in process.
> B. The DNR Officer told me that they admitted to wounding 3 large deer with no recovery.


A. its dumb because if the DNR releasing information about what they did to you then obviously it dont matter name dropping doesn't matter.
B. DNR should be held liable for releasing information on a current investigation.
C. If it was all that important to you, you shouldn't of created this mess of a post in first place if your A and B is true.


----------



## 1005283 (3 mo ago)

Makes me wish youtube would have followed through with their hunting demonetization. These public land shows are killing public hunting. With THP being the root of the demise.


----------



## Wiscoboy (Feb 18, 2019)

It just shows how far we as hunters have lost our ways. Hunting used to be something that was fun, and it was like a brotherhood. If your neighbor shot one you said congrats and meant it. You didn't worry that your target buck was dead, or your up and comer got shot, or he took a doe and ruined the herd etc etc. 

Social media and the big buck craze have all but ruined it. There are truly people out there that are hunting for likes or subscriptions, its a business and thats it. 

The public is literally flooded now, more than I have ever seen. I used to hunt public a lot and now I have zero desire to go on there because of whats happened in the Last 5 years. 

My wife and I just purchased some land and I have some other private to hunt, but if those weren't in the cards I don't know that I would have much desire to even go. Hunting is supposed to be fun and now its almost a chore or a burden to even do it, especially on public. It may come down to costing us a lot of hunters out of frustration. Maybe that isn't a bad thing though, the woods are saturated now. 

And yes technology is ruining everything. Kids these days don't know how to live without a device in their face. Go to a restaurant and see a family or couple and their noses are in their phones. Divorces are sky high. I like my cell phone too, but its also got a time to be put away out of mind and sight.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 26, 2013)

I legit can't even watch THP anymore. Not because i think they are shady or anything but because the hunting scenarios they find themselves in seem so unrealistic relative to the hunting situations I find myself in. On a recent episode Jake (I think) drove around public land nearby until he spotted a 130-140 class buck off the road. Hopped out of his vehicle, put a stalk on in, then proceeded to have a grunting match with it in a thicket until it gave him a shot. That would literally never happen here in Michigan. And probably most other places is my guess. Not taking away from his success and his tactics but it's just unreal and something I can't relate to.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

NWIOWAGRANT said:


> A. No it's not dumb because there is an investigation in process.


Lol, you are not the DNR or law enforcement. How long are you going to let this ego thread ride before you say who you saw?


----------



## jjjefferson (Sep 5, 2012)

HuntingMN said:


> This is the MN law. Not sure what Iowa's reads like but stating where there is a buck and having your party target it would be illegal in MN.
> View attachment 7738972



So trailcams are out?!?!? they are an Unattended electronic device.


----------



## VXR ripper (4 mo ago)

If this is true, the DNR screwed up by releasing details about an ongoing investigation and the contents of search warrants to a random dude that is a probable State witness.

Not sure if I’m buying it yet.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Is it true that Brackett has been big balling with Bowmar? Op, can you confirm?
I seriously hope it’s not true, because I would likely lose respect for one, or even both


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

raisins said:


> My take is some of these laws are left on the books to allow discretion on the part of DNR so as to prevent really bad things.
> 
> For instance, the way the law in my state is written, when on state land you cannot intentionally break a multiflora rose bush branch you are hung up on in order to free your trapped leg. The law states any intentional damage to plant life is not allowed. They just don't want someone using a chain saw on public land or cutting down big branches to make shooting lanes. I don't think a DNR guy would ticket you just for breaking/cutting a branch the diameter of your thumb or smaller, but they could. Sorta like how technically it is littering and illegal to throw an apple core out your vehicle window on a back road. It is to prevent people from dumping a ton of farm waste somewhere.


Ya we are on the same page. I think they leave laws grey to give officer discretion. Sometimes its really dumb. The baiting laws in Iowa are really dumb. 

Look up the Franzen buck. Guy bought a farm that had a giant on it. The farm had a mineral site and he consulted the DNR about it. They basically told him to cover it up with a sheet of plywood. He did this and then killed the deer. Then the DNR changed their mind and charged him with hunting over bait. I know the lawyer that defended him. He said the one thing that saved him was they had google images of the plywood over the mineral pile during the time he killed it. 

I think someone wined and called the DNR and kind of forced them to press charges on the guy. They take the deer and keep it until the trial is over.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm scratching my head... Who has a crew of 20?


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

HuntingMN said:


> No way if this is true it is THP. They only have a couple guys left hunting Iowa right now and the whole crew plus extras is under 10. IMO they are some of the most responsible, honest hunters out there.


AND, they shoot adult arrows, and the op said they lost 3 deer, obviously mechanical head running crew.
I’m fairly certain it was hush


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

12-Ringer said:


> Do you know this for sure.....I know for an absolute fact that they are not necessarily honest about the locations they hunt ....and it is sad, I wished I never learned it, because as I have said MANY times on this forum, their production value is off of the charts. While I don't care for some of their antics, you simply cannot discount their production value which IMHO is the hardest part of successfully capturing any hunt.
> 
> To think they have spotters illegally communicating is not too hard for me to believe, to think they wound more than they harvest is also not too difficult for me to believe...anyone who watches any of their shows can see first hand some of the 'remarkable' shots they make - keep in mind they're only remarkable becuase they made them, chose to produce that piece and share it....the shear laws of probability would suggest they are not making all of those type of shots and their production clearly indicates they're taking them.....just something to think about.
> 
> ...


Technically,what your were doing was in fact illegal if she had the remote and no license.Still,they have discretion and and the deputy should have been happy to see you introducing non-hunters to hunting.They may never become hunters but they will learn to respect hunting.No worries,I'm an outlaw as well.Before my son was old enough to hunt,I used to let him operate the remote when we hunted crows.

Nowhere near enough info from the OP to conclude anything.Usually nothing good comes from those seeking attention from hunting.


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

BigDeer said:


> Just curious how you knew there were a few tag holders....and that several (what is several number wise) large deer wounded and zero recovered? Who told you the numbers for these statements?
> 
> Not picking a fight, I just didn't see that info. Who was the group? If I saw the Little River Band smoking weed at the the county fair, I'd say I saw the Little River Band smoking weed at the county fair, not "some classic rock band". Because I saw it and it's a fact. I assume you saw this group, so that would be a fact???


Have you heard about the lonesome loser?


----------



## Jpowell0207 (Nov 21, 2019)

d_rek said:


> I legit can't even watch THP anymore. Not because i think they are shady or anything but because the hunting scenarios they find themselves in seem so unrealistic relative to the hunting situations I find myself in. On a recent episode Jake (I think) drove around public land nearby until he spotted a 130-140 class buck off the road. Hopped out of his vehicle, put a stalk on in, then proceeded to have a grunting match with it in a thicket until it gave him a shot. That would literally never happen here in Michigan. And probably most other places is my guess. Not taking away from his success and his tactics but it's just unreal and something I can't relate to.


I hear you about it never happening in Michigan. I live here too but Michigan and iowa could not be more different. It takes 5 yrs to get that tag for a reason so situations like that could happen.


----------



## Jpowell0207 (Nov 21, 2019)

roosiebull said:


> AND, they shoot adult arrows, and the op said they lost 3 deer, obviously mechanical head running crew.
> I’m fairly certain it was hush


Yessssss 🤣🤣


----------



## HunterTheBeagle (Oct 13, 2019)

d_rek said:


> I legit can't even watch THP anymore. Not because i think they are shady or anything but because the hunting scenarios they find themselves in seem so unrealistic relative to the hunting situations I find myself in. On a recent episode Jake (I think) drove around public land nearby until he spotted a 130-140 class buck off the road. Hopped out of his vehicle, put a stalk on in, then proceeded to have a grunting match with it in a thicket until it gave him a shot. That would literally never happen here in Michigan. And probably most other places is my guess. Not taking away from his success and his tactics but it's just unreal and something I can't relate to.


Sort of sounds like you do watch them... You just described in detail the plot of one of their videos.


----------



## VXR ripper (4 mo ago)

ShootingABN! said:


> I'm scratching my head... Who has a crew of 20?


That’s a lot of time and work to make a $1 per hour.


----------



## Bigmike23 (Dec 16, 2012)

I've said it many many times, they vast majority of hunters are not the angels they present themselves as. It's one thing to be a keyboard warrior whose never broken a game law in his life. And it's entirely different when you're out in the woods, alone, without a soul to judge you. 
I don't condone game law breaking, but none of us are angels. You're telling me you never tipped off your dad or son that a animal is headed there way? You never snapped a tree branch that ruined your perfect tree to climb? I call bull. 
Just like most of us run stop signs or speed every single day but don't commit rape or murder, that doesn't mean hunters escalate to something as serious as poaching either. 
It blows my mind how many folk will just casually
Tell me they throw out bait for turkeys to " keep them on the property" like it's no biggie. 
It won't surprise me no matter who it is


----------



## Venari Cervorum (6 mo ago)

Infalt ruined me. I just can't get excited anymore unless something is getting shot in the face.


----------



## miamivicedade (Jan 28, 2018)

OP - You're so mad that you create a thread stating there is a YouTube channel acting nefariously, but you don't mention the YouTubers. Why? 

I watch precisely 0 YouTube hunting shows. I've watched precisely 0 hunting episodes. Anyone who believes any of that is real is fooling themselves. 

The only thing I've watched was John Dudley before he got mega big with his celebrity friends. He gave out helpful information. And a buddy has met him and shot with him and said he was a genuinely nice guy. But the other people . . . It's all fake.


----------



## HuntingMN (4 mo ago)

jjjefferson said:


> So trailcams are out?!?!? they are an Unattended electronic device.


In MN's WMA's correct. The rule book states nothing about county or state lands, just WMA's.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

BTJunkie said:


> Have you heard about the lonesome loser?


Beaten by the Queen of Hearts every time. 

My story was true btw lol.


----------



## GrainofPain (Jul 31, 2020)

Venari Cervorum said:


> Infalt ruined me. I just can't get excited anymore unless something is getting shot in the face.


Spat out my lunch


----------



## Post.Malone (Feb 18, 2019)

They sound like saddle hunters


----------



## huntergather00 (Jan 2, 2022)

IClark said:


> Couldn't agree more. Keep your mouth shut unless you want to put it where the proof is. Sounds like you're enjoying a little ego trip. Stories like this last year. Have yet to see the proof.





Venari Cervorum said:


> Or maybe it was the people using them that destroyed things.
> 
> Or, do you blame guns for shootings?


Hit it right where it needed, it wasn't social media, cell phones, its the peoples mindset, values and character that has changed and ruined everything


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

huntergather00 said:


> Hit it right where it needed, it wasn't social media, cell phones, its the peoples mindset, values and character that has changed and ruined everything


Amen. Social media encourages it and helps it get worse but you nailed it.

Sort of like the indignation with crossbows or guns…it comes down to the values and character of the weapon holder, not the weapon.


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

Okay, okay...it was me...alright! Started my YouTube Channel called The Platoon. Just me and 19 of America's finest. Thought we'd do some land navigation training with the silent killers during bow season. Three squads peeled off and became spotters for me and relayed back to the hooch that some bruisers were cruising towards the corn maze left from Halloween. It's on! My best guy, Venari...we call him The Rooster because he's proficient with head shots, was up first. Long story short is his mechanical didn't open on the skull and now we gotta deer running around the maze with what looks like a antenna mounted on its noggin. Back in line, loser. 

Up next is my second best guy...he goes by Bubbles because he can't see see very well and has to wear coke bottle glasses BUT he's excellent at taking legs off one by one until he tracks'em down and slits their throat with a machete...overkill if you ask me. Anyhow...if you see a deer walking upright it's his and would appreciate you letting me know. Bubbles is in therapy now because he's now lost his 9th deer. I've told him he needs a varifier but refuses to admit he can't see his pins.

And my guy that takes up the rear...not "up" the rear like some of you sickos, he lies in wait after dragging a gland. Digs a pit laiden with pungy sticks booby trap cuz he can't draw back because of a "shoulder" injury he sustained while he was cocking his crossbow. Anyhow...if you see a deer running around with 6 Full Metal Jackets in its belly he'd like his arrows back. Probably only penetrated 2 inches....no, not because of FOC, mechanical vs fixed heads, etc, etc....but because his pit wasn't deep enough. Says he got "tired"..whatever. He's on KP and camera duty now. 

We think one cherry is still in the maze. He was a Coasty and wanted his chance on the team. I hope they catch whoever these evil doers are and are drug through the pits of fire and brimstone called Archery Talk. BTJunkie...out.


----------



## NWIOWAGRANT (Nov 24, 2018)

This thread was not started to drag anybody's name through the mud like many of you are eagerly waiting. I was simply sharing my experience in that, what many (myself included) perceive as reality is only what happens in front of the camera and I personally witnessed what happens in the back ground. I was still able to harvest a deer but I did leave the area they where blowing up. I'm not going to say the name of the group because that was never the intent of this thread! I'm not sure how it works in other states but game wardens in Iowa have dang near limitless authority ...more than any other law agency in the state. I will let them handle the name dragging if that is indeed how it ends.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Yay!!! We need to grow the sport! Sounds like it's working....


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

NWIOWAGRANT said:


> game wardens in Iowa have dang near limitless authority ...more than any other law agency in the state.


That is absolutely not true in any way. They are just LEOs and fall under the same Constitution as all other LEOs. Their authority is absolutely no different. I know a lot of people have been lead to believe otherwise, but they do not have special rules.


----------



## Jpowell0207 (Nov 21, 2019)

BTJunkie said:


> Okay, okay...it was me...alright! Started my YouTube Channel called The Platoon. Just me and 19 of America's finest. Thought we'd do some land navigation training with the silent killers during bow season. Three squads peeled off and became spotters for me and relayed back to the hooch that some bruisers were cruising towards the corn maze left from Halloween. It's on! My best guy, Venari...we call him The Rooster because he's proficient with head shots, was up first. Long story short is his mechanical didn't open on the skull and now we gotta deer running around the maze with what looks like a antenna mounted on its noggin. Back in line, loser.
> 
> Up next is my second best guy...he goes by Bubbles because he can't see see very well and has to wear coke bottle glasses BUT he's excellent at taking legs off one by one until he tracks'em down and slits their throat with a machete...overkill if you ask me. Anyhow...if you see a deer walking upright it's his and would appreciate you letting me know. Bubbles is in therapy now because he's now lost his 9th deer. I've told him he needs a varifier but refuses to admit he can't see his pins.
> 
> ...


Im gonna read this to my kids before bed tonight.


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

M.Magis said:


> That is absolutely not true in any way. They are just LEOs and fall under the same Constitution as all other LEOs. Their authority is absolutely no different. I know a lot of people have been lead to believe otherwise, but they do not have special rules.


There's some Buford T Justice in all of them. "You ain't from around here, are ya boy"?


----------



## Venari Cervorum (6 mo ago)

BTJunkie said:


> There's some Buford T Justice in all of them. "You ain't from around here, are ya boy"?


----------



## VXR ripper (4 mo ago)

BTJunkie said:


> Okay, okay...it was me...alright! Started my YouTube Channel called The Platoon. Just me and 19 of America's finest. Thought we'd do some land navigation training with the silent killers during bow season. Three squads peeled off and became spotters for me and relayed back to the hooch that some bruisers were cruising towards the corn maze left from Halloween. It's on! My best guy, Venari...we call him The Rooster because he's proficient with head shots, was up first. Long story short is his mechanical didn't open on the skull and now we gotta deer running around the maze with what looks like a antenna mounted on its noggin. Back in line, loser.
> 
> Up next is my second best guy...he goes by Bubbles because he can't see see very well and has to wear coke bottle glasses BUT he's excellent at taking legs off one by one until he tracks'em down and slits their throat with a machete...overkill if you ask me. Anyhow...if you see a deer walking upright it's his and would appreciate you letting me know. Bubbles is in therapy now because he's now lost his 9th deer. I've told him he needs a varifier but refuses to admit he can't see his pins.
> 
> ...


It’s too bad you shoot a bowtech or else I’d ask you to be my friend


----------



## 250f4life (Oct 22, 2016)

BigDeer said:


> A person can't text someone and say they are going after a big buck they just saw, just to let others know their whereabouts? What am I missing here?


I think the prob becomes when you don’t have a tag and your calling someone with a tag. That’s alittle diffrent than telling your buddies you going after it.


ncsurveyor said:


> Everybody wants to wear $2000 camo, wear a flat bill cap, work out like cam Hanes, and kill big bucks on public land with a bow and cast it all over youtube . Hunting in general is ruined for people who can’t afford to buy their own ground. Private ground is all but entirely leased up by someone with more money, which pushes more people onto the little public we already have, then on top of that, the YouTubers are creating even more demand on the public…everybody says “we gotta get more people involved in hunting”. I guess I’m selfish but I wish more people would quit. And yeah, I’ll probably be one of those to quit the way things are looking.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


don’t forget about your new $3000 bow.


d_rek said:


> I legit can't even watch THP anymore. Not because i think they are shady or anything but because the hunting scenarios they find themselves in seem so unrealistic relative to the hunting situations I find myself in. On a recent episode Jake (I think) drove around public land nearby until he spotted a 130-140 class buck off the road. Hopped out of his vehicle, put a stalk on in, then proceeded to have a grunting match with it in a thicket until it gave him a shot. That would literally never happen here in Michigan. And probably most other places is my guess. Not taking away from his success and his tactics but it's just unreal and something I can't relate to.


in South Carolina when you stop the truck alone that’s a wrap. Much less getting out of it.


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

VXR ripper said:


> It’s too bad you shoot a bowtech or else I’d ask you to be my friend


Hey...but I have "skills". You could join the team and be a shooter or a cameraman. I need a guy like you to train some of these numbskulls. Are you with me? This story isn't over! Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor? No!!!


----------



## IrishDave (Jul 29, 2019)

roosterstraw said:


> YouTube hunters and social media is the worst thing that’s happened to hunting.


I agree but look at what we’re all doing right now lol


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

NockWorst said:


> What about a hunter harassment issue? If they were interfering with your hunting area, they are subject to a citation in Tennessee. Tennessee has a law that any wounded game must have a credible effort to recover the game.
> 12-ringer, did you have any firearms with you? Hunting without a firearm?


Yes, I was hunting my wife and daughter were not


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

IrishDave said:


> I agree but look at what we’re all doing right now lol


Yeah, kickin’ ass and takin’ names… those goons are going to be canceled before we know their names 

op pm’d me one clue…. Gritty


----------



## raisins (Jan 21, 2016)

BTJunkie said:


> There's some Buford T Justice in all of them. "You ain't from around here, are ya boy"?


I'm a supporter of LEO, but those that want power seldom are able to handle it as well as someone that accepts it somewhat begrudgingly.

Sorta like how the founding fathers (because they had other jobs and did what they did because they were the best qualified) were better politicians than today's career politicians that want to be president of the US from the time they are 18 years old.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 26, 2013)

HunterTheBeagle said:


> Sort of sounds like you do watch them... You just described in detail the plot of one of their videos.


Not with any regularity. Someone was playing the video at deer camp. I was just lamenting on how entirely unrelateable the entire sequence was.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

roosiebull said:


> Yeah, kickin’ ass and takin’ names… those goons are going to be canceled before we know their names
> 
> *op pm’d me one clue…. Gritty*


I knew it!!!! This clown is worse than a pack of wolves ripping up your area!!!


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

Venari Cervorum said:


> Infalt ruined me. I just can't get excited anymore unless something is getting shot in the face.


----------



## Mossy-Back (Feb 9, 2020)

BTJunkie said:


> Hey...but I have "skills". You could join the team and be a shooter or a cameraman. I need a guy like you to train some of these numbskulls. Are you with me? This story isn't over! Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor? No!!!


I was ground radio repair in the Marines, so I can help you keep the 2-ways and radio trackers on the collared deer going. But you've gotta keep up with my daily crayon ration, and none of that rose-art crap, gotta be Crayola!


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

raisins said:


> I'm a supporter of LEO, but those that want power seldom are able to handle it as well as someone that accepts it somewhat begrudgingly.
> 
> Sorta like how the founding fathers (because they had other jobs and did what they did because they were the best qualified) were better politicians than today's career politicians that want to be president of the US from the time they are 18 years old.


I to am PRO LEO and have/had family and neighbors in the business. Couldn't imagine being in LEO today. Respect for them all...those BFTs will have/had their day. Above the law is on now. Steven Seagal is my favorite.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

BTJunkie said:


> Have you heard about the lonesome loser?


Smoking’ weed at the fair every night


----------



## Telerado (Nov 26, 2014)

So, it seems like this recent episode may be an example. I didn’t think about it when I was watching but Ted and the camera man split up to glass two separate areas. They were running into heavy pressure themselves. Camera dude locates a buck for Ted where he‘s glassing. He holds no tag himself. This is possibly against the law in Kansas?


----------



## dorvaan (2 mo ago)

NWIOWAGRANT said:


> They ended up wounding several large deer and recovered zero.


How do you know this?


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

Mossy-Back said:


> I was ground radio repair in the Marines, so I can help you keep the 2-ways and radio trackers on the collared deer going. But you've gotta keep up with my daily crayon ration, and none of that rose-art crap, gotta be Crayola!


You got it, bro! I'll get a box of 200 and ration them like a pork patty on bivouac. I hear blue tastes like chicken with magenta in it. That true? I have a guy that was in professional wrestling collar my deer. His call sign is "Strangle". Comes off the lowest branch like Jimmy Snooka then wraps up the dang deer like a spider on a butterfly. He sat this last op out as the corn couldn't conceal his movement in the maze.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

He already said it isn’t THP


----------



## Dickenscpa (May 2, 2015)

Back in the early 2000s before YouTube was huge (if it existed, not sure) I was on a hunting lease. There were 6 of us plus the owner of the land hunted as well so 7 total. Three of us were really close friends, the two friends of mine knew the owner very well and how we got on the lease.

The owner was a camera man for a lot of big hunting shows back in the day and some were still DVD based. He talked me and one of my friends into starting a production company for a hunting/fishing show. At the time I was in my early 30s, no social media really and I thought it was cool.

Ultimately it was us 3 hunting/fishing along with really big names due to the other guy's connection with big hunting names and country music stars ( I live just outside Nashville, TN). It was a bust and no one bought into the show and resulted in hard feelings because the land owner kept the equipment me and the other guy paid for.

What I found very surprising (at that time not anymore) was how entitled, spoiled and sketchy most of these people were. They would want to do something and I'd respond with, "You know it will be recorded and the video could be confiscated?" They always felt it could be deleted before it got into the wrong hands. Me and my friend would always veto the sketch. 

It was deemed boring and no one would watch so somewhere there are 12 episodes floating around of real life hunting too boring to watch.

The guy actually brought a lot of sponsors to the table willing to foot the bill but not one sponsor liked the show.

I know it's crappy of me to post this and not say names but I'd really just prefer to not get sued. I will say this, the country music people were pretty cool. Brad Paisley is a HUGE bass fisherman and he wasn't real big yet, but I'm a Tele player that also plays Dr Z amps and he was super cool. The lead singer for Rascal Flatts (Gary Levox?) was cool. There was another country music singer Aaron Somebody that sang You Got to Stand for Something or You'll fall for Anything that was really nice as well.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

HunterBow78 said:


> Agreed. Especially seeing some of the posts on here on what people think is OK and moral


Not to head off track slightly but they influence new bow hunters and these new bow hunters try to shoot Ike a seasoned archer and end up with a poor shot.

To make matters worse we will then read comments like, dead deer mission accomplished. 

So the end justifies the means..... That kind of thinking makes me embarrassed to be called a hunter. I guess I am and archer who sometimes bow hunts.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

Iowa public is definitely getting ruined. Sucks.


----------



## anglojaxon (3 mo ago)

Jpowell0207 said:


> Social media really has brought out the worst of humanity....


I believe it.


----------



## VXR ripper (4 mo ago)

All I know is, if Chris Bee is involved, I’m only giving Mathews $6000 for a completely setup Phase 4 29 and 33. One each and not a penny more from me, this year.


----------



## bucco921 (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## SouthO (Jul 5, 2016)

Nhart1 said:


> Not everyone has that luxury, I'm not from Iowa but the luxury of having multiple places to hunt is quickly dwindling for me . I don't have the means to purchase land and soon will probably be hunting public ground. If I have to see and be around this type of bs then idk if I will continue to hunt. I think it would be more of a frustration than a relaxing way to get groceries. Try putting yourself in a position where you don't have much land and examine how the situation may be different


I hunt all public


----------



## Dazzler (Jan 9, 2019)

We’re they in a custom struggle bus?


----------



## Blackeagle1 (Aug 19, 2014)

smokin x's said:


> Not just hunting. Social media is beginning to be the biggest downfall for anything outdoors related… hunting, fishing, foraging etc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And life in general


----------



## Crispy78 (Sep 5, 2020)

Venari Cervorum said:


> Infalt ruined me. I just can't get excited anymore unless something is getting shot in the face.


You can take pills for that now.


----------



## itsashooter (Feb 20, 2004)

Not good for anyone, especially the animal.


----------



## NWIOWAGRANT (Nov 24, 2018)

dorvaan said:


> How do you know this?


They told the game warden , he told me. I have known this particular game officer for a number of years. He was less than impressed with what was going on. He said this same group has been on his radar for a number of years and has had multiple complaints about the same group.


----------



## NWIOWAGRANT (Nov 24, 2018)

Liv4Rut said:


> Iowa public is definitely getting ruined. Sucks.


Yeah and we have very little as it is! Only three other states have less of their land in public access!


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

NWIOWAGRANT said:


> They told the game warden , he told me. I have known this particular game officer for a number of years. He was less than impressed with what was going on. He said this same group has been on his radar for a number of years and has had multiple complaints about the same group.


Well...he's surely isn't in line for investigator of the year award. Sounds something like the ole boys from Hazard and the venerable Roscoe P Coltrane. He certainly hasn't been in "Hot Pursuit".


----------



## rober2wt (Feb 12, 2017)

NWIOWAGRANT said:


> They told the game warden , he told me. I have known this particular game officer for a number of years. He was less than impressed with what was going on. He said this same group has been on his radar for a number of years and has had multiple complaints about the same group.


what unit, so i know where to avoid when i draw. lol.

this behavior isnt resident/non resident specific and its not geographically specific... the public i frequent is a mad house right now. people get silly over deer. and it stinks when you see if first hand.

ill be drawing IA next year, and honestly the thought of going during the rut is getting more and more unappealing. i want to relax, not combat hunt like i have to do here in MI. im am really starting to favor the season opener.


----------



## pulleye16 (Nov 18, 2021)

I just heard 2 got arrested and 12 got ticket violations. All carry charges for loss of hunting privileges…crazy stuff.


----------



## Tuna11 (Jan 26, 2016)

This is why I refuse to hunt public when I finally go to the Midwest to hunt. I’ll pay the effing premium for an outfitter. Isn’t the state (IA) like 8% timber as it is?

For now I’ll enjoy my 750$ a week public land Ohio hunts with my two or three 120+ class buck encounters a year. Oh yea and not running into a soul.

Also funny how many people hoping it was THP in this thread.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

pulleye16 said:


> I just heard 2 got arrested and 12 got ticket violations. All carry charges for loss of hunting privileges…crazy stuff.


----------



## ColdInMN (Feb 11, 2021)

Mossy-Back said:


> I was ground radio repair in the Marines, so I can help you keep the 2-ways and radio trackers on the collared deer going. But you've gotta keep up with my daily crayon ration, and none of that rose-art crap, gotta be Crayola!


I knew your posts seemed off. No real Marine would be picky and request those fancy Crayola snacks. Couldn't read anyway. Go (Ch)Air force


----------



## NWIOWAGRANT (Nov 24, 2018)

BTJunkie said:


> Well...he's surely isn't in line for investigator of the year award. Sounds something like the ole boys from Hazard and the venerable Roscoe P Coltrane. He certainly hasn't been in "Hot Pursuit".


Because he told me they had wounded 3 deer??
After the warden stopped to talk to me and realized who I was, and that I was not involved with their group. We had a conversation about what I had seen from them. In the conversation he said that one of them told him that they had shot 3 deer and hadn't recovered any of them...thats not illegal...unethical? To me yes it is! It has no connection to any illegal activity and won't interfere in any investigations. It was fairly obvious what he was looking into from the questions he was asking me.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

pulleye16 said:


> I just heard 2 got arrested and 12 got ticket violations. All carry charges for loss of hunting privileges…crazy stuff.


Is there a link for this?


----------



## Venari Cervorum (6 mo ago)

BTJunkie said:


> Well...he's surely isn't in line for investigator of the year award. Sounds something like the ole boys from Hazard and the venerable Roscoe P Coltrane. He certainly hasn't been in "Hot Pursuit".


I can't comment on who did this because there's an open investigation. 

Also, the game warden told me all about said open investigation because we're buds.


----------



## pulleye16 (Nov 18, 2021)

NWIOWAGRANT said:


> It has no connection to any posable illegal activity and won't interfere in any investigations.


Well, if it’s not interfering with the investigation, then you could tell everyone which YouTube hunters wounded and didn’t recover 3 deer…


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

NWIOWAGRANT said:


> They told the game warden , he told me. I have known this particular game officer for a number of years. He was less than impressed with what was going on. He said this same group has been on his radar for a number of years and has had multiple complaints about the same group.


They are just really dedicated to creating content, you should embrace them rather than this witch hunt.


----------



## Mossy-Back (Feb 9, 2020)

ColdInMN said:


> I knew your posts seemed off. No real Marine would be picky and request those fancy Crayola snacks. Couldn't read anyway. Go (Ch)Air force


Hey hey hey..... I was no grunt. I passed my ASVAB. Nothing but the best crayons and $2 Jaeger Bombs the night before the company "fun run".


----------



## pulleye16 (Nov 18, 2021)

LetThemGrow said:


> Is there a link for this?


Yes…here it is. 









Youtube bowhunters invade the public land


This is why I refuse to hunt public when I finally go to the Midwest to hunt. I’ll pay the effing premium for an outfitter. Isn’t the state (IA) like 8% timber as it is? For now I’ll enjoy my 750$ a week public land Ohio hunts with my two or three 120+ class buck encounters a year. Oh yea and...




www.archerytalk.com


----------



## LilBit90 (Oct 29, 2019)

I'll go out on a limb and say its the Tethrd crew.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

pulleye16 said:


> Well, if it’s not interfering with the investigation, then you could tell everyone which YouTube hunters wounded and didn’t recover 3 deer…


At this point I may like and subscribe out of spite


----------



## Venari Cervorum (6 mo ago)

roosiebull said:


> They are just really dedicated to creating content, you should embrace them rather than this witch hunt.


Seriously. Buy some merch, smash those like and subscribe buttons, and leave a heartfelt thank you in the comments section.


----------



## VXR ripper (4 mo ago)

I’m betting it’s Average Jack. I never trusted his Eagle Scout type of demeanor, making us think he’s the type of guy we can trust with our wives. He must mask his expert videography and editing by making it seem like he films his videos on an IPhone 4. His bros must be snickering in the green room as he films his 97th video of him shooting at 260+ yards in gale force winds. The perfect crime.


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

LilBit90 said:


> I'll go out on a limb and say its the Tethrd crew.


Saying Out on a limb and Tethrd in one sentence is blasphemy. Take it back or I'll make you eat some orange crayons that Mossy Back can't stomach. We're all waiting


----------



## Venari Cervorum (6 mo ago)

BTJunkie said:


> Saying Out on a limb and Tethrd in one sentence is blasphemy. Take it back or I'll make you eat some orange crayons that Mossy Back can't stomach. We're all waiting


He'll do it. I've seent it.


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

VXR ripper said:


> I’m betting it’s Average Jack. I never trusted his Eagle Scout type of demeanor, making us think he’s the type of guy we can trust with our wives. He must mask his expert videography and editing by making it seem like he films his videos on an IPhone 4. His bros must be snickering in the green room as he films his 97th video of him shooting at 260+ yards in gale force winds. The perfect crime.


I agree! Mister Roger's in disguise! Now get outside and until next time, happy hunting.


----------



## irishiup (Dec 19, 2010)

So, as an AT member, am I officially allowed to like THP or no? I can't keep up.


----------



## LilBit90 (Oct 29, 2019)

BTJunkie said:


> Saying Out on a limb and Tethrd in one sentence is blasphemy. Take it back or I'll make you eat some orange crayons that Mossy Back can't stomach. We're all waiting


I'm standing by it.


----------



## VXR ripper (4 mo ago)

BTJunkie said:


> I agree! Mister Roger's in disguise! Now get outside and until next time, happy hunting.


A real Keyser Soze pretending to be Ned Flanders.


----------



## Post.Malone (Feb 18, 2019)

irishiup said:


> So, as an AT member, am I officially allowed to like THP or no? I can't keep up.


They have been around too long to like.

As an AT member you can only like things for the first few years after they start. Once they become popular you have to immediately start hating them


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

NWIOWAGRANT said:


> Because he told me they had wounded 3 deer??
> After the warden stopped to talk to me and realized who I was, and that was not involved with their group. We had a conversation about what I had seen from them. In the conversation he said that one of them told him that they had shot 3 deer and hadn't recovered any of them...thats not illegal...unethical? To me yes it is! It has no connection to any posable illegal activity and won't interfere in any investigations. It was fairly obvious what he was looking into from the questions he was asking me.


You missed my point, bro. No worries. Sounds like ole Roscoe is on point just waiting for Boss Hogg to show up to trot them off to the slammer while they film their next episode for more likes and subs. Us internet sleuths will figure it out one way or another. Gotta run, Back Woods Justice is on...not the TV show....someone's trespassing and chootin deers onma land.


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

VXR ripper said:


> A real Keyser Soze pretending to be Ned Flanders.


Hey, you sure we can't be friends?


----------



## Mossy-Back (Feb 9, 2020)

Wait, are these the same guys that bring high fence deer in by helicopter to shoot in someone's back yard in Atlanta?


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

NWIOWAGRANT said:


> A. No it's not dumb because there is an investigation in process.
> B. The DNR Officer told me that they admitted to wounding 3 large deer with no recovery.


Oh man, I hate hearing stories like this- but thx for letting us known IA Grant.

The guys using Hunting as a commercial enterprise just might end up wrecking it For everyone.


----------



## raisins (Jan 21, 2016)

Beendare said:


> Oh man, I hate hearing stories like this- but thx for letting us known IA Grant.
> 
> The guys using Hunting as a commercial enterprise just might end up wrecking it For everyone.


It was better when pro hunters hunted private land that looked like game preserves that most of the audience couldn't get to hunt and so the shows were just entertainment (and not a how-to manual).


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

Mossy-Back said:


> Wait, are these the same guys that bring high fence deer in by helicopter to shoot in someone's back yard in Atlanta?


lol


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Did the main perp wear bedazzled jeans with holes in them? Like to pass off high fence bucks as regular kills? Became the AT messiah when it came to bow hunting and acquired a gaggle of quiver sniffers....sounds like he has risen!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Mossy-Back said:


> Wait, are these the same guys that bring high fence deer in by helicopter to shoot in someone's back yard in Atlanta?


Those are legit, homegrown 250"+ deer mister sister!


----------



## Mossy-Back (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

crankn101 said:


>


This is a top ten gif of all time


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

Mossy-Back said:


> View attachment 7739233


Effing BRILLIANT, Marine! You musta just had lunch? Some red, white, and freaking blue American made Crayola washed down with some breakfree? Carry on.


----------



## HuntingMN (4 mo ago)

Mossy-Back said:


> View attachment 7739233


Did you just have this on standby or are you just real quick? 😂


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

LilBit90 said:


> I'll go out on a limb and say its the Tethrd crew.


I second this 
If they didn’t get caught coming to market with a stolen design maybe this will hang them up


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

HuntingMN said:


> Did you just have this on standby or are you just real quick? 😂


He's a Marine...been on standby before the Revolutionary War. He doesn't strike me as quick...he takes his freakin time eating crayons for dessert savoring every bite....and he doesn't even unwrap them. Savage.


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

BigDeer said:


> Did the main perp wear bedazzled jeans with holes in them? Like to pass off high fence bucks as regular kills? Became the AT messiah when it came to bow hunting and acquired a gaggle of quiver sniffers....sounds like he has risen!


Sheww, that’s going back a little bit. Ole OB


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuna11 (Jan 26, 2016)

irishiup said:


> So, as an AT member, am I officially allowed to like THP or no? I can't keep up.


NO you may not! They destroy to much public land


----------



## Mossy-Back (Feb 9, 2020)

HuntingMN said:


> Did you just have this on standby or are you just real quick? 😂


I don't give away my secrets. I'm not Victoria.


----------



## Howitzer7 (Jan 8, 2021)

Tell us the crew. Tell us the crew.

That’s all I really care about. No point in not name dropping them (at this point).


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Is the YT group called "CWD"?


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

So....Some "hunters" have a "hit list". Who's on THIS hit list so far? Any of you sleuths smell something fishy you've gathered in YOUR "investigation"? Bow Desciples? Nah...the name doesn't jive with their beliefs. Chris Bee...nah, he's to super awesome. Maybe, just maybe it's the boys from____and why


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Liv4Rut said:


> Iowa public is definitely getting ruined. Sucks.


Good to know sitting here with 4 points...


----------



## 250f4life (Oct 22, 2016)

Mossy-Back said:


> View attachment 7739233


That’s funny. Those deer do exist in Atl though. I’m an engineer on the railroad and have hit some really nice ones on the edge of Emory University’s parking lot.


----------



## Mossy-Back (Feb 9, 2020)

250f4life said:


> That’s funny. Those deer do exist in Atl though. I’m an engineer on the railroad and have hit some really nice ones on the edge of Emory University’s parking lot.


I know they do. It was actually Seek1 who was posting these about themselves making fun of people accusing them of doing it.


----------



## born2kill (Mar 1, 2009)

Beendare said:


> Oh man, I hate hearing stories like this- but thx for letting us known IA Grant.
> 
> The guys using Hunting as a commercial enterprise just might end up wrecking it For everyone.


This point always confuses me. Most public lands prohibit commercial activities. Filming shows for profit is a not commercial activity? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpowell0207 (Nov 21, 2019)

It was bowmar bowhuntings new crew trying to capitalize on the public land craze. Killing big deer on private, yawn. Its only cool to us peasants if your on moderately pressured public land


----------



## 17ghk (Nov 11, 2009)

And people get mad when I say I don't want bow hunting to be popular. Was better 20-30 years ago.


----------



## VXR ripper (4 mo ago)

NWIOWAGRANT said:


> Because he told me they had wounded 3 deer??
> After the warden stopped to talk to me and realized who I was, and that I was not involved with their group. We had a conversation about what I had seen from them. In the conversation he said that one of them told him that they had shot 3 deer and hadn't recovered any of them...thats not illegal...unethical? To me yes it is! It has no connection to any illegal activity and won't interfere in any investigations. It was fairly obvious what he was looking into from the questions he was asking me.


Prosecutors love this, I mean they absolutely live for it. Open and shut case when a game warden stops a man for questioning but instead he gives away details about a warrant before the Judge’s ink is even dry. You must be one cool guy for a game warden to take time away from his ongoing investigation to let you know that charges were pending. All before you made it out of the parking lot? You probably weren’t the coolest guy he saw that day or he probably would have let you shoot his gun too. To think one minute your a suspect only to be given States evidence the next. No way any defense attorney on the planet could weasel them out of a case this tight. Follow in your new buddy’s footsteps and give us some more details. Your buddy obviously had no reservations about sharing them with you, what’s the worst that can happen?


----------



## solohunter (Feb 22, 2005)

roosterstraw said:


> YouTube hunters and social media is the worst thing that’s happened to hunting.


I thought a $3010 bow was the worst....


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

Venari Cervorum said:


> Questions aren't insults. You're certainly welcome, though.


But passive aggressive is really annoying.....


----------



## Venari Cervorum (6 mo ago)

OhWell said:


> But passive aggressive is really annoying.....


So is the arbitrary use of ellipses and blaming inanimate objects for human behavior. 

I guess we all have our crosses to bear.


----------



## buckshideout (Dec 16, 2018)

jjjefferson said:


> So trailcams are out?!?!? they are an Unattended electronic device.


yep Trail cams are illegal on public land in Mn.


----------



## NWIOWAGRANT (Nov 24, 2018)

buckshideout said:


> yep Trail cams are illegal on public land in Mn.


This is an awesome law and the way it should be!!


----------



## buckshideout (Dec 16, 2018)

Liv4Rut said:


> Iowa public is definitely getting ruined. Sucks.


Yep just like Nd. Getting pretty bad up here also.


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

VXR ripper said:


> No way any defense attorney on the planet could weasel them out of a case this tight.


My Cousin, Vinny, is one Pitbull of a defense attorney. He works Pro Bono and would get these guys back on the streets faster than a Ranch Fairy arrow slices through femurs.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

mn5503 said:


> Good to know sitting here with 4 points...


Ditto. May save some coin and go with an outfitter that’s leased up a bunch of private property and kicked off the regulars. [emoji1787]


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

NWIOWAGRANT said:


> This is an awesome law wish and the way it should be!!


Why?


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

BigDeer said:


> Did the main perp wear bedazzled jeans with holes in them? Like to pass off high fence bucks as regular kills? Became the AT messiah when it came to bow hunting and acquired a gaggle of quiver sniffers....sounds like he has risen!


Wow, did we just jump in the way back machine.....LOL, LOL

I seriously cannot believe I wasted the time it took to read this crap. On top of that I posted in it. I must be having a stupid day......LOL


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

pbuck said:


> Ditto. May save some coin and go with an outfitter that’s leased up a bunch of private property and kicked off the regulars. [emoji1787]


I'd sad that it's come to this. Public is shrinking around me to and dealing with some jack wagons that shouldn't be operating a vehicle yet alone handling a firearm or weapon of any kind is getting worse. Paying to play is the future around here unless you want to deal with your rig being vandalized, stolen, or both. Bunch of damn meth addicted fanatics roaming the woods stealing anything that's not bolted down. I'd gladly save and pay for a lease where at least I know I'm hunting with like minded people.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

buckshideout said:


> yep Trail cams are illegal on public land in Mn.


Show me where it says trail cams are illegal on public land in Minnesota outside of WMA's. I can't find anything. You can't use cell cams to aid in hunting during the season.

I can't even find a restriction on the statute for WMA use



6230.0250 - MN Rules Part


.

The only thing that could apply would be leaving property overnight

*Subp. 19.*
*Abandonment of trash and property. *

The disposal or abandonment of garbage, trash, spoil, sludge, rocks, vehicles, carcasses, or other debris and the abandonment or storage of property within a PreviouswildlifeNext PreviousmanagementNext PreviousareaNext is prohibited. Boats, decoys, or other property may not be left unattended overnight, except as follows:


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

mn5503 said:


> Show me where it says trail cams are illegal on public land in





OhWell said:


> Wow, did we just jump in the way back machine.....LOL, LOL
> 
> I seriously cannot believe I wasted the time it took to read this crap. On top of that I posted in it. I must be having a stupid day......LOL


You're username is OhWell.


----------



## NWIOWAGRANT (Nov 24, 2018)

LetThemGrow said:


> Why?


Because public land is everyone's land and I don't want to see trash on it!


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

BTJunkie said:


> You're username is OhWell.


Well Played my Friend, well played !!....LOL, LOL

That's actually why I chose it, I try to not get get worked up about stuff.....


----------



## HoytHunterRX3 (May 18, 2019)

The sh*t people do for views and clout... Just look at Josh Bowmar. Went as far as poaching just to put up content online to keep views rolling in. Sickening. But the public land here in PA (state game lands) is a sh*t show too.


----------



## AntlerCRAZED (Oct 12, 2009)

NWIOWAGRANT said:


> A. No it's not dumb because there is an investigation in process.
> B. The DNR Officer told me that they admitted to wounding 3 large deer with no recovery.


Yes it is dumb. If you see somebody doing something just call them out instead of letting people run wild and speculate and possibly accuse someone else of it when they had nothing to do with it. If you wasn’t going to name names then be quiet and let the investigation take place in private then instead of making a post. Pretty pointless


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

What the hell is a YouTube bowhunter? Is this a subspecies or something? Is it different than a tv bowhunter? Is this something I’m supposed to be aware of when I hunt public land?


----------



## rober2wt (Feb 12, 2017)

BTJunkie said:


> I'd sad that it's come to this. Public is shrinking around me to and dealing with some jack wagons that shouldn't be operating a vehicle yet alone handling a firearm or weapon of any kind is getting worse. Paying to play is the future around here unless you want to deal with your rig being vandalized, stolen, or both. Bunch of damn meth addicted fanatics roaming the woods stealing anything that's not bolted down. I'd gladly save and pay for a lease where at least I know I'm hunting with like minded people.


To be fair (assuming we are still talking about Iowa) only a handful of hunters are nonresident bow hunters. Remove those with family or permission property, those with leases, those hunting through outfitters, the YouTube celebs that the OP needs to name, and you aren’t left with many nonresident bow hunters…

so the overwhelming majority of those meth heads are, in fact, locals.


----------



## Latty (Mar 6, 2011)

……..


----------



## IClark (Feb 12, 2013)

Here's the truth. A game warden isn't going to share info the way the op is describing. This thread has gotten him his few moments of AT fame....Lol....Oh and if he did share the info then it's really not all that confidential.


----------



## VXR ripper (4 mo ago)

IClark said:


> Here's the truth. A game warden isn't going to share info the way the op is describing. This thread has gotten him his few moments of AT fame....Lol....Oh and if he did share the info then it's really not all that confidential.


Get real, they are both playing Texas Hold ‘Em with the Sheriff as we speak, as we’re sitting here in hopeless agony waiting on the hangman.


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

VXR ripper said:


> Get real, they are both playing Texas Hold ‘Em with the Sheriff as we speak, as we’re sitting here in hopeless agony waiting on the hangman.


Yeah, but is he bluffing with 7-2 offset or have a pair of Kings with one up his sleeve? Tine will tell if this is all true or some Hardy Boys plot.


----------



## BigFish7 (Oct 19, 2017)

HuntingMN said:


> Story seems fishy to me.


Pretty sure they’re hunting, not fishing there bud…


----------



## NWIOWAGRANT (Nov 24, 2018)

IClark said:


> Here's the truth. A game warden isn't going to share info the way the op is describing. This thread has gotten him his few moments of AT fame....Lol....Oh and if he did share the info then it's really not all that confidential.


Nobody said it's confidential. I was willing to share it and so was he!! 
In an investigation they usually give clues as to what they already know in an attempt to get any witnesses to cooperate. Anyone who has been around any cable law tv shows knows that...phsshh!!


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

Brilliant thread OP, you have a gift.


----------



## BigFish7 (Oct 19, 2017)

Mr. Man said:


> What the hell is a YouTube bowhunter? Is this a subspecies or something? Is it different than a tv bowhunter? Is this something I’m supposed to be aware of when I hunt public land?


Same species, just a little bit different behavior… instead of just “BOOYAH!!!” they say “BOOYAH— now smash the like and subscribe, and be sure to turn on our notifications…and BOOYAH AGAIN!!!”


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

NWIOWAGRANT said:


> Nobody said it's confidential. I was willing to share it and so was he!!
> In an investigation they usually give clues as to what they already know in an attempt to get any witnesses to cooperate. Anyone who has been around any cable law tv shows knows that...phsshh!!


I have a good friend that's a cop and tells me b4 he goes on raids. Some guys don't mind sharing. No address or anything, but they don't mind telling you what's going on if they know you.


----------



## BigFish7 (Oct 19, 2017)

WVbowProud said:


> I have a good friend that's a cop and tells me b4 he goes on raids. Some guys don't mind sharing. No address or anything, but they don't mind telling you what's going on if they know you.


Depends who’s around, too. Several of my buddies went into military service in Iraq and Afghanistan, and when they came home the stories they told to the group were waaay different than the ones they told me 1 on 1 over beers.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

NWIOWAGRANT said:


> Because public land is everyone's land and I don't want to see trash on it!


So it’s everyone’s land but not everyone’s opinion matters apparently? Or everyone’s option? Just let the squeaky wheels have their way?


----------



## NWIOWAGRANT (Nov 24, 2018)

LetThemGrow said:


> So it’s everyone’s land but not everyone’s opinion matters apparently? Or everyone’s option? Just let the squeaky wheels have their way?


Leave no trace!!


----------



## bucco921 (Jan 2, 2012)

I don’t feel like reading back through this but I’m gonna assume we still don’t know the youtubers we’re supposed to not be supporting??


----------



## Venari Cervorum (6 mo ago)

bucco921 said:


> I don’t feel like reading back through this but I’m gonna assume we still don’t know the youtubers we’re supposed to not be supporting??


Stop supporting them. That's all you need to know.


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

BigFish7 said:


> Depends who’s around, too. Several of my buddies went into military service in Iraq and Afghanistan, and when they came home the stories they told to the group were waaay different than the ones they told me 1 on 1 over beers.


Exactly. If you are privy count yourself privileged, cuz its not for everybody.


----------



## NWIOWAGRANT (Nov 24, 2018)

NWIOWAGRANT said:


> Leave no trace!!


Does setting up in the morning and seeing someone else's trail camera make your public land experience better? Or worse?


----------



## BigFish7 (Oct 19, 2017)

Venari Cervorum said:


> Stop supporting them. That's all you need to know.


Don’t Google them either, same company!


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

Letmesee said:


> These public land shows are killing public hunting. With THP being the root of the demise.


 I mentioned this on here a few years ago when they about got in a fight with a friend of mine in Kansas, then got chewed out by another guy a few days later they left those parts out of their u-tube video


----------



## BigFish7 (Oct 19, 2017)

Dafis said:


> I mentioned this on here a few years ago when they about got in a fight with a friend of mine in Kansas, then got chewed out by another guy a few days later they left those parts out of their u-tube video


What were they fighting over? Single vs double bevel? Mechanical or fixed? Texas heart vs headshot? Pray tell!


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

BigFish7 said:


> What were they fighting over? Single vs double bevel? Mechanical or fixed? Texas heart vs headshot? Pray tell!


 Barging into a spot where other guys were already in thier stands, and the other was a big buck was almost in range to a guy and they start rattling and grunting about 100 yards away. In the video they show the buck walking across the field and they grunt, then it is cut over to after the hunt, never mentioned what happened. Then the "next day" they say, that is where that guy got that big buck. They had walked right behind the guy knowing he was there and they still tried to get the buck to come their way...


----------



## Kilmore (10 mo ago)

I will give you $5 to say who it is.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

mn5503 said:


> You can't use cell cams to aid in hunting during the season.


Cell cam shows buck come through before last night. You go out next night and he does same thing and you kill him. Illegal in MN?


----------



## BigFish7 (Oct 19, 2017)

Dafis said:


> Barging into a spot where other guys were already in thier stands, and the other was a big buck was almost in range to a guy and they start rattling and grunting about 100 yards away. In the video they show the buck walking across the field and they grunt, then it is cut over to after the hunt, never mentioned what happened. Then the "next day" they say, that is where that guy got that big buck. They had walked right behind the guy knowing he was there and they still tried to get the buck to come their way...


I have noticed that they never hunt over soybean plots.. too close to home, maybe?


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

VXR ripper said:


> or he probably would have let you shoot his gun too.


Are we sure he didn’t?


----------



## MihajloSimsic (Aug 8, 2020)

It was _insert channel I don't like because they kill more deer than me_ I'm SURE of it!


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

HoytHunterRX3 said:


> The sh*t people do for views and clout... Just look at Josh Bowmar. Went as far as poaching just to put up content online to keep views rolling in. Sickening. But the public land here in PA (state game lands) is a sh*t show too.


The other roosiebulll said he was innocent


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

bucco921 said:


> I don’t feel like reading back through this but I’m gonna assume we still don’t know the youtubers we’re supposed to not be supporting??


We are pretty sure, just have to read between the lines. This should push them over the YouTube finish line and onto network television!


----------



## mfroah (11 mo ago)

NWIOWAGRANT said:


> I just got back from my rut vacation here in Iowa. Just wanted to pass along a very disturbing experience I had on some of the public land. There was a large group of "youtube" bowhunters and I'm guessing there were around 20 all together. There were only a few tag holders and the rest were camera crew and guys running around spotting for them. Thankfully another hunter in the area saw what was going on and called the DNR. As they were using cell phone communication to relay buck sightings to the guys with tags which is illegal in Iowa. Then the tags holders would come flying over and dive into the area. They ended up wounding several large deer and recovered zero. I actually got pulled over by the DNR and questioned as he thought I might be part of their group. He said no charges have been filed yet but that he obtained a warrant for cell phone records and most likely charges are pending. I actually liked watching these guys but after seeing how the operation actually works... I am appalled! I'm not going to name drop but just wanted to give people a heads up... things aren't always how they appear and supporting these people is harmful to the sport and the people who do it the right way! They had zero etiquette for who else maybe hunting and zero ethics on shot placement or the laws. I hope they throw the book at these punks!


Following as an Iowa hunter who has private land to hunt but also loves to hunt out great public hunting I would like to hear the outcome if any. There seem to be fewer and fewer YouTube hunters that as the ethical, I I want to support those who are and stay away from those who aren't...


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

MNarrow said:


> Cell cam shows buck come through before last night. You go out next night and he does same thing and you kill him. Illegal in MN?


I think it would be very difficult to charge someone with anything in that situation based on the current laws. I think the intention of the law is using the electronic device (cell phone, walkies, etc...) while in the field actively hunting.


----------



## buckshideout (Dec 16, 2018)

mn5503 said:


> Show me where it says trail cams are illegal on public land in Minnesota outside of WMA's. I can't find anything. You can't use cell cams to aid in hunting during the season.
> 
> I can't even find a restriction on the statute for WMA use
> 
> ...


Wont let me copy and paste. It took me 10 sec to find it on the dnr website. look under state lands.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Mossy-Back said:


> Hey hey hey..... I was no grunt. I passed my ASVAB. Nothing but the best crayons and $2 Jaeger Bombs the night before the company "fun run".


----------



## Kody Sprague (May 8, 2014)

IClark said:


> Here's the truth. A game warden isn't going to share info the way the op is describing. This thread has gotten him his few moments of AT fame....Lol....Oh and if he did share the info then it's really not all that confidential.


Wasn’t there a thread on here that was 324 pages long about Ohio booner or somthing lol


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

buckshideout said:


> Wont let me copy and paste. It took me 10 sec to find it on the dnr website. look under state lands.


You mean this where it says you can't leave game cameras unattended overnight on WMA's? This doesn't mean game cameras are illegal on public land in Minnesota. It doesn't even mean they're illegal on WMA land. Just means you can't leave them unattended on WMA land overnight. Same as a deer stand on WMA. There's a lot more public land in the state than there is WMA land.


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

roosterstraw said:


> YouTube hunters and social media is the worst thing that’s happened to hunting.


And fishing


----------



## Nhart1 (Sep 4, 2020)

maxx98 said:


> The cell phone laws are outdated grey laws that need to be updated. I don't think it would be illegal for someone to text me and say there is a deer 10 miles away from where I am hunting. My guess is what they would get pinched for is in Iowa if you don't have a deer license you cannot assist in helping someone kill a deer. Again, it's another outdated odd law. I am not sure how they take into account camera men. Technically a camera man couldn't point out a deer coming in.
> 
> It is illegal if I am 150 yards away from someone and see a buck headed in their direction and I text them telling them to call or get ready.
> 
> ...


As a person who loves to have advantages I say that would be great to be able to use the tech like that.
As a hunter I'm a little appalled that technology in this form is being used for this purpose. It seems a little bit like cheating 🤷‍♂️.


----------



## BigFish7 (Oct 19, 2017)

roosiebull said:


> We are pretty sure, just have to read between the lines. This should push them over the YouTube finish line and onto network television!


The tipping point will come when their merch store starts selling THP branded spotlights and beer belts, or maybe Bear will name their next bow line the “Wounder Bow” or something like that… we shall see!


----------



## buckshideout (Dec 16, 2018)

mn5503 said:


> You mean this where it says you can't leave game cameras unattended overnight on WMA's? This doesn't mean game cameras are illegal on public land in Minnesota. It doesn't even mean they're illegal on WMA land. Just means you can't leave them unattended on WMA land overnight. Same as a deer stand on WMA. There's a lot more public land in the state than there is WMA land.
> 
> View attachment 7739566


yep thats the one. Well The warden that came and talked to me while i was getting ready last fall clearly said they are illegal on Wma. I didnt even ask him on it beacause I had none out there to begin with. He seen my stand and made the same quote about the stand as well. He was actually a laid back dude.


----------



## bowman297 (Nov 17, 2021)

buckshideout said:


> yep thats the one. Well The warden that came and talked to me while i was getting ready last fall clearly said they are illegal on Wma. I didnt even ask him on it beacause I had none out there to begin with. He seen my stand and made the same quote about the stand as well. He was actually a laid back dude.


I have always read this as you can leave fish houses or dark houses overnight in certain designated WMAs, not that the section only applied to WMAs...

EDIT: im wrong. its in the public lands section under the bigger WMA header, time to start hanging cams in state forest...


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

VXR ripper said:


> You must be one cool guy for a game warden to take time away from his ongoing investigation to let you know that charges were pending.


*OR* the warden/deputy is just so full of him/herself that they can't resist the opportunity to blab their mouth as they pound their chest and polish their badge.....hoping my cynicism matches yours , but in all seriousness I have met kindergarten teachers who have more professional integity than MANY of the wardens/deputies I've had to deal with over the years and most of my dealings were initiated by me (tresspassers, illegal traps, poaching etc...). I don't like to paint with broad strokes as I have certainly met a few top notch officials, but if were tallying the interactions on a board, there would certainly be more less than professionally acceptable than the counterpart.

I will admit the entire thread is suspect, but like I mentioned, I know for absolute certainty that THP are NOT honest about all of the places that they hunt. It they changed their names to something like Hunt Junkies or Fanatics or something, it would be a better representation of what they actually do.


----------



## Bigbuck5 (May 25, 2012)

12-Ringer said:


> *OR* the warden/deputy is just so full of him/herself that they can't resist the opportunity to blab their mouth as they pound their chest and polish their badge.....hoping my cynicism matches yours , but in all seriousness I have met kindergarten teachers who have more professional integity than MANY of the wardens/deputies I've had to deal with over the years and most of my dealings were initiated by me (tresspassers, illegal traps, poaching etc...). I don't like to paint with broad strokes as I have certainly met a few top notch officials, but if were tallying the interactions on a board, there would certainly be more less than professionally acceptable than the counterpart.
> 
> I will admit the entire thread is suspect, but like I mentioned, I know for absolute certainty that THP are NOT honest about all of the places that they hunt. It they changed their names to something like Hunt Junkies or Fanatics or something, it would be a better representation of what they actually do.


It’s sad they feel like they need to act that way, but I get it. They have the most jurisdiction of any officer, and it’s not hard to believe it gets to a lot of their heads. A friend of mine got walked up on by our DNR on his OWN land. The officer had a ride along kid with him and he said they were trying to catch someone he suspected was illegally hunting on private property. It is unfortunate that we get a bad taste in our mouths for these guys, but when you ruin someone’s hunt like that, it is hard not to. One of my great friends who is a state senator now used to be over all of Indiana DNR. Said he loved it and hated it because everyone automatically assumed he was going to try and “get them” in every interaction. Great guy


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

NWIOWAGRANT said:


> Does setting up in the morning and seeing someone else's trail camera make your public land experience better? Or worse?


You my friend seem to have a very narrow-minded, self-absorbed view of PUBLIC land....if you let the mere sight of a trailcamera impact your 'public land experience' I suggest you try to refocus as you are losing, perhaps even wasting valuable moments, and Lord knows our moments are limited.

Providing laws are NOT being broken or property damaged, PUBLIC land is available to public for each member of the public to use as they see fit...would a couple of birdwatchers strolling through your set bother you, how about some teenagers playing paint ball, maybe the local trail running club comes barreling though just after daylight or a couple of mountain bikers cruising through on an evening ride after dinner.....

Sorry for the rant and like a few others, hard to believe (even a bit embarrassed) I offered any contribution to this topic, but I was hoping there would be a confirmed ID of the group for no other reason to see if it added substance to what I already know about the THP group or identify a different group.


----------



## Post.Malone (Feb 18, 2019)

12-Ringer said:


> *OR* the warden/deputy is just so full of him/herself that they can't resist the opportunity to blab their mouth as they pound their chest and polish their badge.....hoping my cynicism matches yours , but in all seriousness I have met kindergarten teachers who have more professional integity than MANY of the wardens/deputies I've had to deal with over the years and most of my dealings were initiated by me (tresspassers, illegal traps, poaching etc...). I don't like to paint with broad strokes as I have certainly met a few top notch officials, but if were tallying the interactions on a board, there would certainly be more less than professionally acceptable than the counterpart.
> 
> I will admit the entire thread is suspect, but like I mentioned, I know for absolute certainty that THP are NOT honest about all of the places that they hunt. It they changed their names to something like Hunt Junkies or Fanatics or something, it would be a better representation of what they actually do.


What places do they hunt?


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

buckshideout said:


> yep thats the one. Well The warden that came and talked to me while i was getting ready last fall clearly said they are illegal on Wma. I didnt even ask him on it beacause I had none out there to begin with. He seen my stand and made the same quote about the stand as well. He was actually a laid back dude.


The warden meant you can't leave a trail camera out. You can use them but can't leave them overnight.


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

I imagine Every single “professional” deer hunter does this. You can’t go to all of these states year after year and kill giants within a week. Yet alone multiple giants in the same week. They are obviously paying people to pre scout for them year round and during season to get onto these huge deer they kill.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Burtle said:


> I imagine Every single “professional” deer hunter does this. You can’t go to all of these states year after year and kill giants within a week. Yet alone multiple giants in the same week. They are obviously paying people to pre scout for them year round and during season to get onto these huge deer they kill.


I'd almost bet they pay no one and fan boys offer up intel for them and even places to hunt. I just saw Zach on THP stayed at a fan's cabin on a hunt recently. Not saying anything wrong, just opportunities get presented when people enjoy what you offer/content


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

BigDeer said:


> I'd almost bet they pay no one and fan boys offer up intel for them and even places to hunt. I just saw Zach on THP stayed at a fan's cabin on a hunt recently. Not saying anything wrong, just opportunities get presented when people enjoy what you offer/content


 Bass tournaments as well


----------



## IrishDave (Jul 29, 2019)

maxx98 said:


> The cell phone laws are outdated grey laws that need to be updated. I don't think it would be illegal for someone to text me and say there is a deer 10 miles away from where I am hunting. My guess is what they would get pinched for is in Iowa if you don't have a deer license you cannot assist in helping someone kill a deer. Again, it's another outdated odd law. I am not sure how they take into account camera men. Technically a camera man couldn't point out a deer coming in.
> 
> It is illegal if I am 150 yards away from someone and see a buck headed in their direction and I text them telling them to call or get ready.
> 
> ...


You bring up a very good point. I tried out cell cams this year and even though I greatly benefited from them, they are unarguably cheating. If you are willing to fork out the $ you can literally know every move they make. I hope all cameras get banned ( DURING SEASON ) . I was listening to a podcast ( Hunting Giants) some of these guys spend upwards of $3000 on batteries alone just to keep tabs on deer in other states. Woodsmanship is gone and I’m just as guilty as anyone.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

12-Ringer said:


> You my friend seem to have a very narrow-minded, self-absorbed view of PUBLIC land....if you let the mere sight of a trailcamera impact your 'public land experience' I suggest you try to refocus as you are losing, perhaps even wasting valuable moments, and Lord knows our moments are limited.
> 
> Providing laws are being broken or property damaged, PUBLIC land is available to public for each member of the public to use as they see fit...would a couple of birdwatchers strolling through your set bother you, how about some teenagers playing paint ball, maybe the local trail running club comes barreling though just after daylight or a couple of mountain bikers cruising through on an evening ride after dinner.....
> 
> Sorry for the rant and like a few others, hard to believe (even a bit embarrassed) I offered any contribution to this topic, but I was hoping there would be a confirmed ID of the group for no other reason to see if it added substance to what I already know about the THP group or identify a different group.


As I have read through this tread and others similar, I get the same read Joe. Some behave as if public land was designed strictly for hunting.....and THEIR kind of hunting sets the upper bar. The oft voiced suggestion that we are our own worst enemies is pretty difficult to defuse by the tone of several posts on this thread. The attitude that 'If I don't do it, no one else should' brings nothing but contention and division in the ranks of fellow hunters, when we have plenty of genuine enemies that would rather stock the forests with wolves and see sport hunting come to a total end. At that point, trail cams and such are a pretty moot point. Ever consider YOUR way is NOT the ONLY way?


----------



## jeff25 (Dec 8, 2011)

12-Ringer said:


> *OR* the warden/deputy is just so full of him/herself that they can't resist the opportunity to blab their mouth as they pound their chest and polish their badge.....hoping my cynicism matches yours , but in all seriousness I have met kindergarten teachers who have more professional integity than MANY of the wardens/deputies I've had to deal with over the years and most of my dealings were initiated by me (tresspassers, illegal traps, poaching etc...). I don't like to paint with broad strokes as I have certainly met a few top notch officials, but if were tallying the interactions on a board, there would certainly be more less than professionally acceptable than the counterpart.
> 
> I will admit the entire thread is suspect, but like I mentioned, I know for absolute certainty that THP are NOT honest about all of the places that they hunt. It they changed their names to something like Hunt Junkies or Fanatics or something, it would be a better representation of what they actually do.


not trying to defend them, but do you think they do it to avoid letting others know where they are? So they don’t ruin it for everyone else?


----------



## Venari Cervorum (6 mo ago)

Gruder said:


> Questions aren’t insults?
> Are you stupid or just slow?


I'll need you to define the difference between stupid and slow when used in this context to be able to accurately answer your question. 

Good zinger though. High-five!


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh WOW, this just may be the new OG thread...


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

REDVANES said:


> Oh WOW, this just may be the new OG thread...


My belly aches from all the popcorn. One would think that some backwoods vigilanties would have had them paraded through the corn fields by now.


----------



## irishiup (Dec 19, 2010)

Mossy-Back said:


> View attachment 7739233


Shut down all AT threads until 2023. We have the Post of the Year winner. The logo on the side of the chopper makes it for me.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

REDVANES said:


> Oh WOW, this just may be the new OG thread...


BRAH!! First rule of the OG thread is you don't talk about the OG thread.


----------



## B Roberts (3 mo ago)

NWIOWAGRANT said:


> I just got back from my rut vacation here in Iowa. Just wanted to pass along a very disturbing experience I had on some of the public land. There was a large group of "youtube" bowhunters and I'm guessing there were around 20 all together. There were only a few tag holders and the rest were camera crew and guys running around spotting for them. Thankfully another hunter in the area saw what was going on and called the DNR. As they were using cell phone communication to relay buck sightings to the guys with tags which is illegal in Iowa. Then the tags holders would come flying over and dive into the area. They ended up wounding several large deer and recovered zero. I actually got pulled over by the DNR and questioned as he thought I might be part of their group. He said no charges have been filed yet but that he obtained a warrant for cell phone records and most likely charges are pending. I actually liked watching these guys but after seeing how the operation actually works... I am appalled! I'm not going to name drop but just wanted to give people a heads up... things aren't always how they appear and supporting these people is harmful to the sport and the people who do it the right way! They had zero etiquette for who else maybe hunting and zero ethics on shot placement or the laws. I hope they throw the book at these punks!


Not just deer. This happened this year on a public piece I turkey hunt in Kentucky. Zero regard for other hunters. Anything to get some content.


----------



## Gator88 (10 mo ago)

What a double edge sword here. These YouTube hunting shows really do invigorate a crowd of new young hunters that some in time will I’m sure turn into excellent hunters. On the other hand there are many that see these shows, buy the equipment and go out full force for a day or two and lose interest. All the while this new crop is invading on veteran public land hunters doing this for generations. Myself included. I bought the best saddle kit money could buy and went out in the kettles here in SE WI, on my second hunt there I whistled at a old timer that walked right under me to state my presence. I felt terrible about it and still do. That is a killer spot and likely is his honey hole. That’s state land I guess but dang..


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

jeff25 said:


> not trying to defend them, but do you think they do it to avoid letting others know where they are? So they don’t ruin it for everyone else?


Good point and very well could be....like I said I'm not a broad brush guy and I'd like to think there are more good people left in this world (even more specifically in our SPORT) than not...so it's certainly possible and to some degree perhaps even hopeful....but I should point out that is not at all how the OP presented it and even if they were giving a courteous 'heads-up' the details the OP shared should NOT have been included and I'd like to think WOULD not have been included if the officer had even the slightest degree of integrity/respect for their job. Perhaps the OP embellished some as well; who really knows???

I could be way of, just my .02; maybe worth more to some and less to others.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Post.Malone said:


> What places do they hunt?


NOT all public - I'll leave it at that....two produced episodes were not at all filmed on property that you or I could NOT access with proper license/tags.....sort of defeats their entire premise.


----------



## Post.Malone (Feb 18, 2019)

12-Ringer said:


> NOT all public - I'll leave it at that....two produced episodes were not at all filmed on property that you or I could access with proper license/tags.....sort of defeats their entire premise.


Interesting. Did they say there were hunting public land in the video?

I think they have said in the past they don’t exclusively hunt public land


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

Gator88 said:


> What a double edge sword here. These YouTube hunting shows really do invigorate a crowd of new young hunters that some in time will I’m sure turn into excellent hunters. On the other hand there are many that see these shows, buy the equipment and go out full force for a day or two and lose interest. All the while this new crop is invading on veteran public land hunters doing this for generations. Myself included. I bought the best saddle kit money could buy and went out in the kettles here in SE WI, on my second hunt there I whistled at a old timer that walked right under me to state my presence. I felt terrible about it and still do. That is a killer spot and likely is his honey hole. That’s state land I guess but dang..


I hear ya. A few years ago I drew a "multiseason" deer tag here in WA and had a private timberland lease/permit. Gates would be locked until 1.5 hours from official sunrise. It was gun season..let me see what this is all about. Never again. 30 trucks lined up waiting for security to open the gate. Looked like the start of the Daytona 500 when the flag dropped. Single lane logging roads winding E, W, N, and S for miles. You knew where you wanted to be and hoped that the rig in front or behind you went a different direction in hopes your "spot" wasn't on someone else's radar as well. It's the chance you/they take hunting a popular lease around here. Archery season is much more laid back and not as hectic. The early bird usually catches the first worm.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Post.Malone said:


> Interesting. Did they say there were hunting public land in the video?
> 
> I think they have said in the past they don’t exclusively hunt public land and their entire premise is Hunting PUBLIC - deceitful.


They didn't indicate to the audience at any point that they were on a private farm.


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

12-Ringer said:


> NOT all public - I'll leave it at that....two produced episodes were not at all filmed on property that you or I could access with proper license/tags.....sort of defeats their entire premise.


Probably more than 2 episodes. Aaron and Jake both have family property they’ve run episodes on. ( not sure if Greg’s South Dakota hunts were on family property or public) and they did a couple episodes on family property of one of the interns they had a couple years back (his name started with a G but I forget what it is) 

I’m not defending them because I don’t know any of them personally but they did say the meaning behind the name THP a few times within the first year or two. I don’t remember it word for word but they did make it point to explain that it doesn’t mean that they only hunt public land. Something about for the hunting community aka the hunting public. When they first started it was supposed to be about hunt scenarios the average hunter could expect ( when dream whitetail farms, giant food plots and ag fields, and guys passing 140”+ bucks regularly was the hunting video norm). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

REDVANES said:


> Oh WOW, this just may be the new OG thread...


Not quite, people were more naïve back then, which led to the comedic gold of the saga of OB


----------



## BigFish7 (Oct 19, 2017)

BigDeer said:


> I'd almost bet they pay no one and fan boys offer up intel for them and even places to hunt. I just saw Zach on THP stayed at a fan's cabin on a hunt recently. Not saying anything wrong, just opportunities get presented when people enjoy what you offer/content


I agree, it’s crazy the lengths some guys will go just to get a reach around..


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Smokin and I am right there with you...I just recently said to a buddy that what would be the harm in them just outing themselves....you know something like - "things have been tough on the pressured ground and a buddy/fan/relative invited us to hunt their farm....here are the results...."

If guys like Andre and Dan couldn't stop the fame and fortune from going to their heads, I'd imagine it would be pretty tough for what seems to be a bunch of relatively good ole' hard hunting guys who got together in common cause. For the life me though, I just can't understand what's wrong with being honest/transparent about what's going on/happening. I mean if they really want to give a depiction of what most of us can expect, they're not doing that....I mean when is the last time of any of us have driven down a dirt road, spotted a target animal, floored it to a spot where we could park, jump out of the car, grab our bow, spot and stalk and KILL the target ....oh and all the while on public ground where the premise is anyone of us COULD do it....Believe me I am not at all a cynic, but c'mon man....they're not showcasing what we could all do as much as they are feeding our fantasies of what we all hope to do....we all have to remember that these kind of hunters (for the most part) are paying their bills by sharing their hunts. Many are getting comped gear and accommodations in exchange for shameless pimping, access to places that you or I would never have....might sound jealous....NOT at all, just a realist. We have some AWESOME members here on AT, I mean stone cold killers who have more success than 1/2 the TV celebrities, all while holding full-time jobs/careers and supporting their families. They can't take 5 consecutive weeks off to chase target animals across 4 states, yet they still get-r-dun with the best of them and with limited opportunities on public grounds ....want to make a show about the hunting public, should get a few of those guys together......


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

My taxidermist used to have close to 400 racks hanging by the end of rifle season.He used to say,if all the ones fell at the same time that someone did something illegal,it would make a big noise.I hunt for my own reasons and notoriety ain't one of them.


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

Another thing that blows my mind is Georgia department of natural resources pays certain YouTube hunters to hunt their state. You can’t tell me the hunters don’t also get tips and info on where to go etc….it’s all for fame and money. Obviously.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Burtle said:


> Another thing that blows my mind is Georgia department of natural resources pays certain YouTube hunters to hunt their state. You can’t tell me the hunters don’t also get tips and info on where to go etc….it’s all for fame and money. Obviously.


You personally know someone getting paid to hunt GA?


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

This is humming along so smoothly I'm thinking I need to start a YouTube hunting show. It would obviously be all about getting folks involved and growing the sport. Ego would have nothing to do with it.


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

LetThemGrow said:


> You personally know someone getting paid to hunt GA?


The hunting public admitted Georgia department of natural resources paid them to hunt 

I can’t remember which episode but they talked about it last year.


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

LetThemGrow said:


> You personally know someone getting paid to hunt GA?


this is what was posted on another forum.


Here is her reply.
Hi ****, we are happy to provide this information. We
requested this information from our license vendor and
approximately $23,000 was spent on the project
involving The Hunting Public to bring awareness to
hunting in Georgia. I do want to clarify that no state
hunting license dollars were committed to this project.
Funds from the sale of hard cards are not license
revenue, but license vendor revenue. Some of these
funds are graciously committed to supporting WRD and
important R3 initiatives to promote Georgia hunting. The
Hunting Public does have a large national following, but
promotion for this project was not specifically directed at
non-resident hunters.
Best,
Lacey


----------



## Broadside Only (Oct 2, 2017)

Kilmore said:


> I will give you $5 to say who it is.


I think this whole post is a big farce to hype-up the OP's upcoming YouTube video. He's going to out the Perp's on his channel and it's gonna' go viral man!


----------



## irishiup (Dec 19, 2010)

mn5503 said:


> This is humming along so smoothly I'm thinking I need to start a YouTube hunting show. It would obviously be all about getting folks involved and growing the sport. Ego would have nothing to do with it.


I think I can summarize the wishes of the group with a couple simple regulation changes governed at the national level:

No hunters may leave their state to hunt another state.
Public ground can have no more than 1 hunter per 5,000 acres.
There is no enjoyment allowed. Complete stoicism is required at all times while hunting upon leaving your place of residence and until returning to place of residence.
Photo or video documentation is strictly prohibited. This includes:
Trail cameras (cell or otherwise)
Still photos taken by a camera or phone
Videos taken by a camera or phone
Phone or Facetime calls to friends or family (also, see rule #3 above)
Text messages are allowed, but only in case of a health-based emergency

Any wounded or unrecovered animal requires immediate forfeiture of hunting privileges and a lifetime ban


----------



## rober2wt (Feb 12, 2017)

Burtle said:


> Another thing that blows my mind is Georgia department of natural resources pays certain YouTube hunters to hunt their state. *You can’t tell me the hunters don’t also get tips and info on where to go etc…*.it’s all for fame and money. Obviously.


dont we do the same thing? in other walks of life its called networking.




"no jim! i dont want to hear about where you saw a big buck or bunch of toms! la la la la la!"


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

LetThemGrow said:


> You personally know someone getting paid to hunt GA?


Mossy Back? Crayons for payment? Pallets of them. Its only speculation on my part due to the shortage of crayons.


----------



## Howitzer7 (Jan 8, 2021)

Just checking in, was this Youtube group named yet or what?


----------



## Chitcho (2 mo ago)

HuntingMN said:


> No way if this is true it is THP. They only have a couple guys left hunting Iowa right now and the whole crew plus extras is under 10. IMO they are some of the most responsible, honest hunters out there.


Wow. I can't believe you say that. Watched those clowns (the long hair) take the most unethical shot at an Antelope. High wind and over 50 yards. So surprised when he gut shot it. It had to suffer all night while he slept piecefully. I shot three deer legally with a bow in 2022. Not one went over 40 yards. Then again. I care about the ethics of bowhunting.


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

Howitzer7 said:


> Just checking in, was this Youtube group named yet or what?


No, but we're setting up a "cornfield watch" group to nail the bad nabbers by golly. What shift you want? That game warden in question will be setting up a coffee and pop tart stand to fund the project.


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

BTJunkie said:


> Mossy Back? Crayons for payment? Pallets of them. Its only speculation on my part due to the shortage of crayons.


Here is her reply.
Hi ****, we are happy to provide this information. We
requested this information from our license vendor and
approximately $23,000 was spent on the project
involving The Hunting Public to bring awareness to
hunting in Georgia. I do want to clarify that no state
hunting license dollars were committed to this project.
Funds from the sale of hard cards are not license
revenue, but license vendor revenue. Some of these
funds are graciously committed to supporting WRD and
important R3 initiatives to promote Georgia hunting. The
Hunting Public does have a large national following, but
promotion for this project was not specifically directed at
non-resident hunters.
Best,
Lacey


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

rober2wt said:


> dont we do the same thing? in other walks of life its called networking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don’t pay people to go scout for me and then make videos acting like I just randomly pulled up to a public hunting area and found huge bucks a hour later. 
saying all I did was use OnX to zero in on good spots.
And then make a huge profit off my videos.


----------



## Venari Cervorum (6 mo ago)

Burtle said:


> I don’t pay people to go scout for me and then make videos acting like I just randomly pulled up to a public hunting area and found huge bucks a hour later.
> saying all I did was use OnX to zero in on good spots.
> And then make a huge profit off my videos.


Then you're missing out. My army of scouting henchmen is the biggest key to my above average results. I'm calling my congressman now to see if I can get them subsidized too.

Like my hero Hillary Rodham Clinton says, "it takes a village to kill a mature buck on public."


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Howitzer7 said:


> Just checking in, was this Youtube group named yet or what?


20 deep outdoors

“we are the face of catch and release hunting”


----------



## ZDC (Feb 17, 2021)

roosiebull said:


> 20 deep outdoors
> 
> “we are the face of catch and release hunting”


Ah yes catch and release hunting 

Let me tie on my eagle claw broadheads


----------



## VXR ripper (4 mo ago)

roosiebull said:


> 20 deep outdoors
> 
> “we are the face of catch and release hunting”


I think it’s more along the lines of “trot line” hunting.


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

ZDC said:


> Ah yes catch and release hunting
> 
> Let me tie on my eagle claw broadheads


The industry could go to the ole Marlin Perkins original way of using catch nets. Pay the helo pilot a few bucks and have a bunch of moonshiners running through the hollers clanking tin & copper pans chanting YeeHaw until those bigguns that were captured on cell cams flush into the bean fields. Add a hot lunch, a photo with the shiners and pilot, and hopefully the big buck named Happy Hour. Boom. Industry changed overnight. Then the old 19 pointer released to live another tragic C&R day. Number 51? Number 51? You're up.


----------



## rober2wt (Feb 12, 2017)

Burtle said:


> I don’t pay people to go scout for me and then make videos acting like I just randomly pulled up to a public hunting area and found huge bucks a hour later.
> saying all I did was use OnX to zero in on good spots.
> And then make a huge profit off my videos.


no one said you did. and you didnt say anyone did. but apparently you meant to imply it.

you can see how that would be confusing.


----------



## Mossy-Back (Feb 9, 2020)

BTJunkie said:


> Mossy Back? Crayons for payment? Pallets of them. Its only speculation on my part due to the shortage of crayons.


I had to convert a deer cooler into a crayon cooler just to keep them from melting in this summer heat here!


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

Mossy-Back said:


> I had to convert a deer cooler into a crayon cooler just to keep them from melting in this summer heat here!


You're a good sport, Charlie Brown. My walk in is down at the moment. Grrr. BTW...I was AF so feel free to bring on the chowhall jokes and soft cushy cots.


----------



## Mossy-Back (Feb 9, 2020)

BTJunkie said:


> You're a good sport, Charlie Brown. My walk in is down at the moment. Grrr. BTW...I was AF so feel free to bring on the chowhall jokes and soft cushy cots.


Oh geez... I was just reading about how the Air Force is going to stop doing their "beast week" during training now. Lord knows what they'll replace that with. 

And how do you know my middle and last names?


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

Mossy-Back said:


> Oh geez... I was just reading about how the Air Force is going to stop doing their "beast week" during training now. Lord knows what they'll replace that with.
> 
> And how do you know my middle and last names?


"breast weak"


----------



## split toe (Jul 2, 2004)

Maybe the OP was referring to the Tethrd tagged out guys. They was just in Iowa.


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

Mossy-Back said:


> Oh geez... I was just reading about how the Air Force is going to stop doing their "beast week" during training now. Lord knows what they'll replace that with.
> 
> And how do you know my middle and last names?


Couldn't imagine being in the military today. Army implementing a no shouting at recruits policy? Never heard of Beast Week. Retired in '03...thank GOD! Air Force PT tests were a joke. Marine Corps stopped issuing crayons in the MRE complaining that they were a choking hazard. Coasties taking ice bucket challenges instead of dunk tank training. Navy, well...it's the Navy. Just taking another "cruise" in those bell bottom dungarees. It's all good, bro. I have a few Marines I still keep in contact with that I've met over the years. Good bunch a guys. Hopefully your wife's name isn't Peggy. 😉 Now back to who shot and wounded the deer and won't say who thread...


----------



## Dazzler (Jan 9, 2019)

split toe said:


> Maybe the OP was referring to the Tethrd tagged out guys. They was just in Iowa.


That’s where my money is on whodunnit. 

1. Recently on Iowa
2. Bunch of young dudes traveling in a bus
3. Pressure to produce
4. Historically known for bad shots


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

split toe said:


> Maybe the OP was referring to the Tethrd tagged out guys. They was just in Iowa.


Doesn’t sound like they were tagged out, so can’t be them…


----------



## Nightlinger (Aug 7, 2020)

NWIOWAGRANT said:


> A. No it's not dumb because there is an investigation in process.
> B. The DNR Officer told me that they admitted to wounding 3 large deer with no recovery.


Why would he tell you anything? Sounds like the investigation is already compromised. And since you are John Q. Public, I'm not sure why you think telling us who it is will affect the outcome whatsoever.


----------



## SDguy (Jun 20, 2005)

Expect this will be a couple months before playing out. Sorry to see or hear that anyone is making a bad name for the sport, especially youtube folks. What makes this worse is legit hunters & including youtube hunters are finding themselves under the umbrella of slob youtube hunters


----------



## Mossy-Back (Feb 9, 2020)

Dazzler said:


> That’s where my money is on whodunnit.
> 
> 1. Recently on Iowa
> 2. Bunch of young dudes traveling in a bus
> ...


That sounds like the description of a porno...


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

Mossy-Back said:


> That sounds like the description of a porno...


Yeah, like put a quarter in the slot type and hope you got 5 minutes worth but didn't cuz you used your last quarter?


----------



## NWIOWAGRANT (Nov 24, 2018)

Nightlinger said:


> Why would he tell you anything? Sounds like the investigation is already compromised. And since you are John Q. Public, I'm not sure why you think telling us who it is will affect the outcome whatsoever.


I don't think telling you names will compromise anything. The intent of this thread was not to drag any names into it. Also investigators very often tell witnesses details of the investigation to entise cooperation. Being that I have history with the officer and I was pretty PO'd. I imagine he was reassuring me that it was being handled properly. If it ends in charges being filed ...I'm sure everyone will hear the names. I'm only trying to let people know that it sure seems like alot of these pseudo celebrities are only in it for personal gain and now that the industry has shifted to public land hunts you can expect these schmucks coming to the woods near you!


----------



## ncsurveyor (May 12, 2009)

I just wonder when the day is gonna be when these guys wake up and realize, “man I don’t have anywhere to hunt anymore because the public I used to hunt is so completely overrun with people,all thanks to us”.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

ncsurveyor said:


> I just wonder when the day is gonna be when these guys wake up and realize, “man I don’t have anywhere to hunt anymore because the public I used to hunt is so completely overrun with people,all thanks to us”.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOW !!! Drove that one over the center field wall !!!!


----------



## Mossy-Back (Feb 9, 2020)

ncsurveyor said:


> I just wonder when the day is gonna be when these guys wake up and realize, “man I don’t have anywhere to hunt anymore because the public I used to hunt is so completely overrun with people,all thanks to us”.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They'll just hunt the private farm they buy with their public land hunting money.


----------



## raisins (Jan 21, 2016)

This is why I kinda like that people can bait corn in WV on private land. It keeps most folks on their 20 acres guarding a corn pile with their crossbow. If it weren't for rifle season, the pressure on public land would be pretty low.


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

raisins said:


> This is why I kinda like that people can bait corn in WV on private land. It keeps most folks on their 20 acres guarding a corn pile with their crossbow. If it weren't for rifle season, the pressure on public land would be pretty low.


That’s because a lot of the state isn’t easy terrain to hunt. People are lazy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

ncsurveyor said:


> I just wonder when the day is gonna be when these guys wake up and realize, “man I don’t have anywhere to hunt anymore because the public I used to hunt is so completely overrun with people,all thanks to us”.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're growing the sport, we should all be thankful.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

BTJunkie said:


> Yeah, like put a quarter in the slot type and hope you got 5 minutes worth but didn't cuz you used your last quarter?


I was actually on the set a couple months ago. I only had 50 cents so I had to go to the store and break a dollar


----------



## raisins (Jan 21, 2016)

smokin x's said:


> That’s because a lot of the state isn’t easy terrain to hunt. People are lazy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, it is the hills in part. Also, in a lot of the state, it is difficult to find a concentrated, desirable food source for them because there's no real agriculture. White oaks in the fall is about it.

The rest is herbaceous and woody browse which is basically everywhere. Also, somewhat suitable bedding is almost everywhere, unless you are in mature forest without undergrowth.

So, you're surrounded by decent (but not good) food and decent bedding. The trick is then to find where is slightly better among all those areas.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

NWIOWAGRANT said:


> now that the industry has shifted to public land hunts you can expect these schmucks coming to the woods near you!


As it is, only you and deputy dog would know if “these schmucks “ show up.
It’s not every day that some person on an Internet forum ranting about a situation is more tight lipped on the case than the officers investigating it😂


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

Too bad we all don't know who these schmucks are.........all while the rest of us watch their YouTube videos and give them clicks because we don't know who the eff you are talking about


----------



## B Roberts (3 mo ago)

I watch some of the YouTube shows so maybe I’m part of the problem. That said I do not like the vast majority I feel are bad for hunting.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

I welcome all of you, ESPECIALLY the Youtubers, to Northern Minnesota to hunt our vast tracks of public land. $185.00 (non res) over the counter tag. Enjoy.

The Superior National Forest alone is 3.9 million acres. Have at it!!!


----------



## AntlerCRAZED (Oct 12, 2009)

NWIOWAGRANT said:


> I don't think telling you names will compromise anything. The intent of this thread was not to drag any names into it. Also investigators very often tell witnesses details of the investigation to entise cooperation. Being that I have history with the officer and I was pretty PO'd. I imagine he was reassuring me that it was being handled properly. If it ends in charges being filed ...I'm sure everyone will hear the names. I'm only trying to let people know that it sure seems like alot of these pseudo celebrities are only in it for personal gain and now that the industry has shifted to public land hunts you can expect these schmucks coming to the woods near you!


You are dragging everybody who is a YouTube hunter through the mud by not just saying who it is. For example If I say I met a famous Hoyt shooter at an event and he was a complete ******* and go on an on about this secret person and how terrible they are and then say but I’m not gonna say names all that does is make me sound like the real jackass.


----------



## Howitzer7 (Jan 8, 2021)

I've started to stray away from the youtube hunting shows as well.

I'm tired of people yelling "SMOKED HIM" while watching some horrible shot and arrow sticking out of a rear quarter of a buck.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

AntlerCRAZED said:


> You are dragging everybody who is a YouTube hunter through the mud by not just saying who it is. For example If I say I met a famous Hoyt shooter at an event and he was a complete ***** and go on an on about this secret person and how terrible they are and then say but I’m not gonna say names all that does is make me sound like the real jackass.


That’s the most passive way I have ever seen someone call someone else a jackass… I like it


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

This thread just keeps getting better and better. God bless America!


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

mn5503 said:


> They're growing the sport, we should all be thankful.


Resources are finite. The sport doesn’t need to grow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

WVbowProud said:


> This thread just keeps getting better and better. God bless America!


Whoda thunk that a round of finger wrestling between Roscoe and NWGrant would end up like this. NWGrant must have small thumbs.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

seiowabow said:


> Resources are finite. The sport doesn’t need to grow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, so this growing the sport of bowhunting thing has finally peaked and gone over the other side. It was all the rage not too many years ago right here on AT. It wasn't too hard to see this coming.


----------



## Dazzler (Jan 9, 2019)

Howitzer7 said:


> I've started to stray away from the youtube hunting shows as well.
> 
> I'm tired of people yelling "SMOKED HIM" while watching some horrible shot and arrow sticking out of a rear quarter of a buck.


I was talking to a buddy the other day about this. Does anyone NOT on camera have a fist pump celebration after they sling one at a deer successfully? Neither of us do. Take the shot. Listen and try to remember to identify a point of reference, so when you get down from the stand you are confident where to start. 

At this point, it’s satisfying, but I’m not freaking out like I once did.


----------



## Mossy-Back (Feb 9, 2020)

Dazzler said:


> I was talking to a buddy the other day about this. Does anyone NOT on camera have a fist pump celebration after they sling one at a deer successfully? Neither of us do. Take the shot. Listen and try to remember to identify a point of reference, so when you get down from the stand you are confident where to start.
> 
> At this point, it’s satisfying, but I’m not freaking out like I once did.


I got pretty worked up when I shot my first buck (with a rifle) but it was more of a talking to myself "holy crap, did that just happen?" kinda thing. No hooting and hollering. Same with my archery kills. I just stay quiet and calm myself down and take in the moment. 

I think I actually got more jittery and worked up the other day when I had a buck come walking straight at me and stop at 15 yards behind a bush staring at me than I have after any of my actual bow kills.


----------



## Howitzer7 (Jan 8, 2021)

Dazzler said:


> I was talking to a buddy the other day about this. Does anyone NOT on camera have a fist pump celebration after they sling one at a deer successfully? Neither of us do. Take the shot. Listen and try to remember to identify a point of reference, so when you get down from the stand you are confident where to start.
> 
> At this point, it’s satisfying, but I’m not freaking out like I once did.


Exactly.

When I shoot a deer (I've only been doing this for a few years), I'm totally zoned in from the minute I see a deer, to drawing back, to releasing my arrow, and until I can either hopefully see it or hear it fall.

Luckily for me, I've seen all my deer fall within 40 yards of my hit sight.

I've never yelled out anything, but feel a sense of accomplishment when I see them fall. The first thing I usually do is call my wife and father in law.

I think yelling "SMOKED HIM" is sorta dumb - especially for those shots where you know it wasn't a good hit.


----------



## Venari Cervorum (6 mo ago)

Howitzer7 said:


> I've started to stray away from the youtube hunting shows as well.
> 
> I'm tired of people yelling "SMOKED HIM" while watching some horrible shot and arrow sticking out of a rear quarter of a buck.


Seeing or hearing where the deer went makes for boring footage. 

I like to whisper scream, "LET'S GOOOO!!!! LET'S GO! LET'S GOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!".


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

I usually shout out a super loud "Smoked HIMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!" Then I punch my camera man in face instead of a lame ol fist bump. Then it's a back flip outta the stand, followed by three cartwheels on the ground (with bow in hand). After my camera man is patched up we review the footage together to see if it was a good hit. All in a days work.


----------



## wisconsinted2 (Sep 6, 2020)

I find it crazy. 7 or 8 years ago I caused a stir on a forum by saying do we really want to grow the sport? seeing where this was going, with access issues on private, cost of finding a good spot, and public land being so few in many spots. Now not even 10 years later most are feeling the same way. And I agree youtube hunters and fisherman do much more harm than good. Let alone private land professional hunters making the price of land or a lease unobtainable for most. The 90s were the best. Bow season was for the dedicated few, and those people, mainly introverts like me, didn't care for a lot of people in woods. It's why I don't really get excited about gun season. Public has seen huge increases in people, and private has seen huge increases in price. This is not sustainable. When I lose my access to private, which may be this year, I very well may not go next year. Anxiety and hunting don't work for me.


----------



## Venari Cervorum (6 mo ago)

wisconsinted2 said:


> I find it crazy. 7 or 8 years ago I caused a stir on a forum by saying do we really want to grow the sport? seeing where this was going, with access issues on private, cost of finding a good spot, and public land being so few in many spots. Now not even 10 years later most are feeling the same way. And I agree youtube hunters and fisherman do much more harm than good. Let alone private land professional hunters making the price of land or a lease unobtainable for most. The 90s were the best. Bow season was for the dedicated few, and those people, mainly introverts like me, didn't care for a lot of people in woods. It's why I don't really get excited about gun season. Public has seen huge increases in people, and private has seen huge increases in price. This is not sustainable. When I lose my access to private, which may be this year, I very well may not go next year. Anxiety and hunting don't work for me.


The covid hunter boom accelerated it. I suspect most of them will fall back into playing Call of Duty and masturbating once they realize that it's hard to kill big bucks in real life and everyone at the gas station is laughing at their signature face paint.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

wisconsinted2 said:


> I find it crazy. 7 or 8 years ago I caused a stir on a forum by saying do we really want to grow the sport? seeing where this was going, with access issues on private, cost of finding a good spot, and public land being so few in many spots. Now not even 10 years later most are feeling the same way. And I agree youtube hunters and fisherman do much more harm than good. Let alone private land professional hunters making the price of land or a lease unobtainable for most. The 90s were the best. Bow season was for the dedicated few, and those people, mainly introverts like me, didn't care for a lot of people in woods. It's why I don't really get excited about gun season. Public has seen huge increases in people, and private has seen huge increases in price. This is not sustainable. When I lose my access to private, which may be this year, I very well may not go next year. Anxiety and hunting don't work for me.


I remember those days. I was shaking my head right along with you.


----------



## B Roberts (3 mo ago)

Was this The Hunting Pressure guys not to be confused with THP?


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Dazzler said:


> I was talking to a buddy the other day about this. Does anyone NOT on camera have a fist pump celebration after they sling one at a deer successfully? Neither of us do. Take the shot. Listen and try to remember to identify a point of reference, so when you get down from the stand you are confident where to start.
> 
> At this point, it’s satisfying, but I’m not freaking out like I once did.


I’m usually alone, so I can be myself… it’s usually a combo of hysterical crying combined with uncontrollable laughter.. it’s really awkward


----------



## B Roberts (3 mo ago)

Howitzer7 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> When I shoot a deer (I've only been doing this for a few years), I'm totally zoned in from the minute I see a deer, to drawing back, to releasing my arrow, and until I can either hopefully see it or hear it fall.
> 
> ...


It is not sorta dumb it’s really dumb screams inexperience.


----------



## Venari Cervorum (6 mo ago)

roosiebull said:


> I’m usually alone, so I can be myself… it’s usually a combo of hysterical crying combined with uncontrollable laughter.. it’s really awkward


Are we still talking about hunting? This sounds a lot like my masturbation habits.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Venari Cervorum said:


> Are we still talking about hunting? This sounds a lot like my masturbation habits.


Just in general


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Shoot, I can remember back in the day when we didn’t have any youtubes to hunt. [emoji3166]


----------



## Howitzer7 (Jan 8, 2021)

Anyways - who is the Youtube channel? I must know so I can go SPAM their youtube comment section.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Howitzer7 said:


> Anyways - who is the Youtube channel? I must know so I can go SPAM their youtube comment section.


He mentioned it, but I forgot what page, so you’ll have to reread the whole thread. When you find it, bump it back to the top.


----------



## Howitzer7 (Jan 8, 2021)

roosiebull said:


> He mentioned it, but I forgot what page, so you’ll have to reread the whole thread. When you find it, bump it back to the top.


Oohhhh lordy. Too much work/effort.

Sorta like a lot of the YOUTUBE stars who go out and "hunt".


----------



## Dustin Clays (Dec 6, 2021)

It was Lusk wasn’t it? Who knew his “congregation” was actually an outlaw hunting posse🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

mn5503 said:


> I usually shout out a super loud "Smoked HIMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!" Then I punch my camera man in face instead of a lame ol fist bump. Then it's a back flip outta the stand, followed by three cartwheels on the ground (with bow in hand). After my camera man is patched up we review the footage together to see if it was a good hit. All in a days work.


Thought you’d work a wolf into that somehow…😉


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

Dustin Clays said:


> It was Lusk wasn’t it? Who new his “congregation” was actually an outlaw hunting posse🤷🏻‍♂️


I knew that nice guy persona was just that. A persona. The truth comes out


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

Hope he addresses it soon. That kind of behavior is too much. Next we will find out his broad head reviews are up for auction to the highest bidder. What a let down.


----------



## Tsimmerson (Sep 10, 2015)

.


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

Howitzer7 said:


> Anyways - who is the Youtube channel? I must know so I can go SPAM their youtube comment section.


Some jack wagon mentioned it real early. Named "Platoon" or something idiotic like that. A whole bunch of low ASVAB scoring window lickers shooting arrows like they were storming a castle for Christ's sake The nerve.


----------



## Howitzer7 (Jan 8, 2021)

Oh, well thanks. That's sort of a let down. LOL


----------



## ColdInMN (Feb 11, 2021)

mn5503 said:


> I welcome all of you, ESPECIALLY the Youtubers, to Northern Minnesota to hunt our vast tracks of public land. $185.00 (non res) over the counter tag. Enjoy.
> 
> The Superior National Forest alone is 3.9 million acres. Have at it!!!


I can say with 100% certainty that it will not be wasted effort as the Superior National Forrest only has the best and biggest mature bucks.


----------



## Jaredfence (Jun 5, 2014)

NWIOWAGRANT said:


> I will let the DNR handle this and when/if charges are filled their names will flood social media. I just want people to be careful who they support.


Why not point out who it is? So instead of giving a group of people a bad name you point out who it actually is?


----------



## pulleye16 (Nov 18, 2021)

Howitzer7 said:


> Just checking in, was this Youtube group named yet or what?


I think they’re going with Tethrd.


ColdInMN said:


> I can say with 100% certainty that it will not be wasted effort as the Superior National Forrest only has the best and biggest mature bucks.


and for all the out of staters that come to northern MN to hunt, remember our whitetail look a little different than most. I’ve attached a photo for reference. Best part is you can harvest as many as you want, buck or doe, so it’s a pretty good deal for $185!


----------



## banzaiengr (Mar 13, 2013)

roosterstraw said:


> YouTube hunters and social media is the worst thing that’s happened to hunting.


But yet, here we are. LOL


----------



## c5ken (Jul 15, 2004)

If your decision is not to name names then all your doing is string the %[email protected]$
Man-up when you post this kind of stuff or go away...


----------



## ColdInMN (Feb 11, 2021)

pulleye16 said:


> I think they’re going with Tethrd.
> 
> 
> and for all the out of staters that come to northern MN to hunt, remember our whitetail look a little different than most. I’ve attached a photo for reference. Best part is you can harvest as many as you want, buck or doe, so it’s a pretty good deal for $185!
> View attachment 7740325


My sister has land just outside Virginia and can confirm they have quite a few of them whitetail wandering around and like to face up to the family. They make good rugs I am told


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

ColdInMN said:


> I can say with 100% certainty that it will not be wasted effort as the Superior National Forrest only has the best and biggest mature bucks.


Sounds like the promised land. Now when you say “only” does that mean the 3 total deer there are all big mature bucks? 

Planning my trip starting now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ColdInMN (Feb 11, 2021)

smokin x's said:


> Sounds like the promised land. Now when you say “only” does that mean the 3 total deer there are all big mature bucks?
> 
> Planning my trip starting now!
> 
> ...


3? you are very optimistic


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

ColdInMN said:


> I can say with 100% certainty that it will not be wasted effort as the Superior National Forrest only has the best and biggest mature bucks.


I think if we can get a group of about 1,000 ATer's and cover the entire 3.9 million acres of Superior National, we might come out of there with 2 or 3 deer in two weeks of hunting. IF, and this is a very BIG if, the "weather" is perfect and "hunter motivation" is strong. Judging from the DNR press releases these 2 "variables" trump everything else.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

I got some bad news for you guys. A lot of the people you probably know do unethical **** in the woods. This year and the stories and things Ive witnessed from people I know personally leaves no doubt left on the table. If they're doing it without social media to put it on, I can only imagine what's really happening. Ravin crossbows with 6" widths and shooting 500fps are not helping. Someone will say, but I know a guy who uses a crossbow right. Yeah, we all do but theres equally as many taking shots they never would dream of with vertical bows. Guys think they can take any shot in the world and they do. Idiots do it with bows too but those who already took poor shots got even more bold. People doing illegal **** to kill bucks so some reeeee can walk in their house and say "wow man, you sure kill a lot of big bucks" having no idea they were shot over bait, at night with a high power head lamp, out of a truck, on land posted closed to hunting. The things people do for antlers is STUPID. People will step on the toe's of someone they claim is their friend if they think it might mean another set of antlers. All of this is why I have lost so much drive and love for this game. When I figured out thats how it is, boy did I really lose a lot of faith in "sportsman".

No different than bass fishing guys getting waypoints from pros for state level events. Guys stringing up a limit of trout, go home, do it again till the creeks are empty. If this is what this has all become I really dont care if the antis shut it down because its even disgusting to me.


----------



## ZDC (Feb 17, 2021)

crankn101 said:


> "breast weak"


You know what they say, 

Breast week is the best week, until a guy with tits shows up


----------



## ZDC (Feb 17, 2021)

jlh42581 said:


> No different than bass fishing guys getting waypoints from pros for state level events. Guys stringing up a limit of trout, go home, do it again till the creeks are empty. If this is what this has all become I really dont care if the antis shut it down because its even disgusting to me.


 I really don't like what fishing ( especially bass fishing) has recently been turning into.

Anymore you show up to a lake and every other person is dressed head to toe in fishing shirts and hats and all. Then they haven't a clue how to actually catch bass. Then by some miracle they happen to get a bite and set the hook with the hardest most insane hookset I've ever seen. They eventually manage to land a fish and break it's jaw by holding it wrong for a picture. All because they saw someone on Instagram do it so now they want to try and get attention as well.

I do find it funny when these people end up getting frustrated because I'm there , in a sleeveless shirt and a swimsuit, without hundreds of dollars worth of gear ( because they think it gives them an advantage) , and I'm out fishing them.

Just like hunting it's becoming a thing that someone who has no respect for the animals goes out and tries to prove themselves to anyone that will look in their direction. And it results in alot of wounded/dead deer and fish.


Edit: I have actually had people get really upset and one time someone broke their rod because after they moved out of a spot I moved in and caught a decent bass first cast.


----------



## Post.Malone (Feb 18, 2019)

jlh42581 said:


> I got some bad news for you guys. A lot of the people you probably know do unethical *** in the woods. This year and the stories and things Ive witnessed from people I know personally leaves no doubt left on the table. If they're doing it without social media to put it on, I can only imagine what's really happening. Ravin crossbows with 6" widths and shooting 500fps are not helping. Someone will say, but I know a guy who uses a crossbow right. Yeah, we all do but theres equally as many taking shots they never would dream of with vertical bows. Guys think they can take any shot in the world and they do. Idiots do it with bows too but those who already took poor shots got even more bold. People doing illegal *** to kill bucks so some reeeee can walk in their house and say "wow man, you sure kill a lot of big bucks" having no idea they were shot over bait, at night with a high power head lamp, out of a truck, on land posted closed to hunting. The things people do for antlers is STUPID. People will step on the toe's of someone they claim is their friend if they think it might mean another set of antlers. All of this is why I have lost so much drive and love for this game. When I figured out thats how it is, boy did I really lose a lot of faith in "sportsman".
> 
> No different than bass fishing guys getting waypoints from pros for state level events. Guys stringing up a limit of trout, go home, do it again till the creeks are empty. If this is what this has all become I really dont care if the antis shut it down because its even disgusting to me.


Live in Missouri. Lots of big bucks killed over “yellow acorns” or from the road


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Post.Malone said:


> Live in Missouri. Lots of big bucks killed over “yellow acorns” or from the road


Sad state of affairs this has become in the name of antlers.


----------



## Blackeagle1 (Aug 19, 2014)

jlh42581 said:


> Sad state of affairs this has become in the name of antlers.


It’s not antlers. It’s $$$$$.


----------



## GetHomeSafe (Sep 20, 2019)

NWIOWAGRANT said:


> I just got back from my rut vacation here in Iowa. Just wanted to pass along a very disturbing experience I had on some of the public land. There was a large group of "youtube" bowhunters and I'm guessing there were around 20 all together. There were only a few tag holders and the rest were camera crew and guys running around spotting for them. Thankfully another hunter in the area saw what was going on and called the DNR. As they were using cell phone communication to relay buck sightings to the guys with tags which is illegal in Iowa. Then the tags holders would come flying over and dive into the area. They ended up wounding several large deer and recovered zero. I actually got pulled over by the DNR and questioned as he thought I might be part of their group. He said no charges have been filed yet but that he obtained a warrant for cell phone records and most likely charges are pending. I actually liked watching these guys but after seeing how the operation actually works... I am appalled! I'm not going to name drop but just wanted to give people a heads up... things aren't always how they appear and supporting these people is harmful to the sport and the people who do it the right way! They had zero etiquette for who else maybe hunting and zero ethics on shot placement or the laws. I hope they throw the book at these punks!


If you were accused of something you didn't do. Or you felt COs got it wrong. Would you like the benefit of innocent till proven guilty or would you like your name and unproven accusation plastered over the internet. I don't know if THP was guilty or even if they were present. Why don't we let the law sort it out. And if convicted then we can plaster all over the internet. Then appropriately so. A lot of you have the cart in front of the horse.


----------



## rjfoy (Jan 23, 2008)

Agree. Your post implicates every "youtube" hunter who was out there. Man up.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

GetHomeSafe said:


> If you were accused of something you didn't do. Or you felt COs got it wrong. Would you like the benefit of innocent till proven guilty or would you like your name and unproven accusation plastered over the internet. I don't know if THP was guilty or even if they were present. Why don't we let the law sort it out. And if convicted then we can plaster all over the internet. Then appropriately so. A lot of you have the cart in front of the horse.


He already said it wasn’t THP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Jaredfence said:


> Why not point out who it is? So instead of giving a group of people a bad name you point out who it actually is?


I think he knows that will ruin his chances at joining the crew, he’s hoping his loyalty is noticed and he can become tethrd into the crew. 

Dropping names isn’t worth losing his opportunity for all the women and fame, the money, mansions, parties at playboy, added to Epstein’s list, and sharing a cigar with Bill Clinton himself… his chances of ever seeing Hillary twerk in person will pretty much go away. I don’t blame him… sometimes you have to swallow your pride and take one for the team before you can join the team.


----------



## JoJo4whitetails (2 mo ago)

I don’t care either way….but why would a game warden feel like he could confide information with you, someone who he just had thought was a part of it?


----------



## DV1 (Dec 12, 2004)

JoJo4whitetails said:


> I don’t care either way….but why would a game warden feel like he could confide information with you, someone who he just had thought was a part of it?


Yeah, that's weird. I'm retired LE and don't know if I've ever seen anything like it. 

OP, it's okay to just say who it was that blew up your hunt without implying criminality, in fact, it's kind of the responsible thing to do at this point, instead of implicating so many others who've done nothing wrong at all. Your call, but you haven't taken the high road so far, just the opposite in fact by letting assumptions about innocent parties fly around, that you could easily put to rest. So be a stand up guy, and put them to rest.


----------



## MickeyR (Oct 9, 2019)

I’m with Irishup. Can I still like THP? I
was starting to grow my hair out real long —-the grandkids were thinking I was cool.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

MickeyR said:


> I’m with Irishup. Can I still like THP? I
> was starting to grow my hair out real long —-the grandkids were thinking I was cool.


Mustache too?


----------



## g squared 23 (Aug 30, 2013)

Can we just stop watching the YouTube hunters and liking their instagram posts so those turds’ income will dry up and they will eff off?


----------



## MihajloSimsic (Aug 8, 2020)

ZDC said:


> I really don't like what fishing ( especially bass fishing) has recently been turning into.
> 
> Anymore you show up to a lake and every other person is dressed head to toe in fishing shirts and hats and all. Then they haven't a clue how to actually catch bass. Then by some miracle they happen to get a bite and set the hook with the hardest most insane hookset I've ever seen. They eventually manage to land a fish and break it's jaw by holding it wrong for a picture. All because they saw someone on Instagram do it so now they want to try and get attention as well.
> 
> ...


Lmao I'm glad people are finally noticing this. 
It amazes me how people spend hundreds of thousands of dollars to catch the easiest fish in the world to catch (largemouth) so they can say they're "professional".


----------



## USMC HUNTER (Nov 1, 2017)

NWIOWAGRANT said:


> I just got back from my rut vacation here in Iowa. Just wanted to pass along a very disturbing experience I had on some of the public land. There was a large group of "youtube" bowhunters and I'm guessing there were around 20 all together. There were only a few tag holders and the rest were camera crew and guys running around spotting for them. Thankfully another hunter in the area saw what was going on and called the DNR. As they were using cell phone communication to relay buck sightings to the guys with tags which is illegal in Iowa. Then the tags holders would come flying over and dive into the area. They ended up wounding several large deer and recovered zero. I actually got pulled over by the DNR and questioned as he thought I might be part of their group. He said no charges have been filed yet but that he obtained a warrant for cell phone records and most likely charges are pending. I actually liked watching these guys but after seeing how the operation actually works... I am appalled! I'm not going to name drop but just wanted to give people a heads up... things aren't always how they appear and supporting these people is harmful to the sport and the people who do it the right way! They had zero etiquette for who else maybe hunting and zero ethics on shot placement or the laws. I hope they throw the book at these punks!


 Thank you so much for the heads up. By any chance were you in zone 6?
Personally I don't watch any of these ridiculous shows it's all about ego for them, and it makes me sick!!!
I've experienced the Dury brothers 23 years ago give or take, in a place called the heartland lodge in Illinois.
They came in with their bullshit cameras and we're giving photograph books to show the deer they were going to hunt.
Meanwhile we paid thousands of dollars and were rotated on the same goddamn stands and saw ****.
My buddy is a 6’6" New York City fireman basically told all of them to go f#$% themselves meaning the people who run the heartland lodge. That was the last time I went to an outfitter. Absolute waste of money I am going to zone six next season Bloomfield Iowa Southeast. They better pray they don't run into Me.
So sorry that happened to you. As long as the sheep in this country keep watching and supporting them they're never gonna stop
I don't know what it's gonna take for people to realize all of these hunting shows are ego and $$$$$$$$$ driven I don't care what anyone says if they think different there in a fantasy world.


----------



## cope-77 (Sep 5, 2015)

mn5503 said:


> I think if we can get a group of about 1,000 ATer's and cover the entire 3.9 million acres of Superior National, we might come out of there with 2 or 3 deer in two weeks of hunting. IF, and this is a very BIG if, the "weather" is perfect and "hunter motivation" is strong. Judging from the DNR press releases these 2 "variables" trump everything else.


I’m in…. But, you need to make sure it’s above 40 degrees so my arrows fly true and my heads open up properly!


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

cope-77 said:


> I’m in…. But, you need to make sure it’s above 40 degrees so my arrows fly true and my heads open up properly!


Done. I'll add you to the 2023 Superior National AT Whitetail Jamboree! We just might have to do it in July to get those temps...


----------



## cope-77 (Sep 5, 2015)

mn5503 said:


> Done. I'll add you to the 2023 Superior National AT Whitetail Jamboree! We just might have to do it in July to get those temps...


[email protected] fine print gets me every time!


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

cope-77 said:


> [email protected] fine print gets me every time!


It's like 1 degree right now. Your arrow wouldn't make it past the shelf.


----------



## cope-77 (Sep 5, 2015)

mn5503 said:


> It's like 1 degree right now. Your arrow wouldn't make it past the shelf.


Might as well sharpen them rage practice heads then, you know the others won’t open anyways.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

cope-77 said:


> Might as well sharpen them rage practice heads then, you know the others won’t open anyways.


Good thinking, I have one of those Ken Onion things. Works wonders on those practice heads.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

cope-77 said:


> Might as well sharpen them rage practice heads then, you know the others won’t open anyways.


You just have to make sure you hit them in the eye socket if using rage. The blades may sheer off but the ferrule will still penetrate and hit vitals.


----------



## buckshideout (Dec 16, 2018)

USMC HUNTER said:


> Thank you so much for the heads up. By any chance were you in zone 6?
> Personally I don't watch any of these ridiculous shows it's all about ego for them, and it makes me sick!!!
> I've experienced the Dury brothers 23 years ago give or take, in a place called the heartland lodge in Illinois.
> They came in with their bullshit cameras and we're giving photograph books to show the deer they were going to hunt.
> ...


Yep back 2007 the druys tried to buy a big Non-typical in my home state and the landowner denied there cash. Just couldnt stand them after that.


----------



## ZDC (Feb 17, 2021)

MihajloSimsic said:


> Lmao I'm glad people are finally noticing this.
> It amazes me how people spend hundreds of thousands of dollars to catch the easiest fish in the world to catch (largemouth) so they can say they're "professional".


I find it comical. 

I probably spend $100-200 per year on fishing and that's for my license ( + out of state licenses) , new hooks , new line, some new gear ( I do have a lot of rods and gear, but you can normally buy good stuff at garage sales for a huge mark down). But there are also many fish that I keep for eating , mainly walleye, trout, and sometimes catfish (if you have never had catfish it's surprisingly good.) 

On just largemouth bass , it's probably $14 per year and I buy some soft plastic Culprit worms. That's all I use for bass and I can normally outfish my friends.


----------



## Venari Cervorum (6 mo ago)

dnv23 said:


> You just have to make sure you hit them in the eye socket if using rage. The blades may sheer off but the ferrule will still penetrate and hit vitals.


Finally. Someone gets it.


----------



## Tuna11 (Jan 26, 2016)

Dazzler said:


> I was talking to a buddy the other day about this. Does anyone NOT on camera have a fist pump celebration after they sling one at a deer successfully? Neither of us do. Take the shot. Listen and try to remember to identify a point of reference, so when you get down from the stand you are confident where to start.
> 
> At this point, it’s satisfying, but I’m not freaking out like I once did.


Maybe once I’m standing over a dead deer, and not a second before.


----------



## deerhunt1988 (Sep 13, 2010)

Just wanted to reply to this epic thread. Keep it going!


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

Howitzer7 said:


> Oh, well thanks. That's sort of a let off


 "Let off" yeah...probably 95%ers so they can walk around the woods "locked n loaded" and shoot from the hip.


----------



## Bobbysurrett (Jul 27, 2018)

BTJunkie said:


> Okay, okay...it was me...alright! Started my YouTube Channel called The Platoon. Just me and 19 of America's finest. Thought we'd do some land navigation training with the silent killers during bow season. Three squads peeled off and became spotters for me and relayed back to the hooch that some bruisers were cruising towards the corn maze left from Halloween. It's on! My best guy, Venari...we call him The Rooster because he's proficient with head shots, was up first. Long story short is his mechanical didn't open on the skull and now we gotta deer running around the maze with what looks like a antenna mounted on its noggin. Back in line, loser.
> 
> Up next is my second best guy...he goes by Bubbles because he can't see see very well and has to wear coke bottle glasses BUT he's excellent at taking legs off one by one until he tracks'em down and slits their throat with a machete...overkill if you ask me. Anyhow...if you see a deer walking upright it's his and would appreciate you letting me know. Bubbles is in therapy now because he's now lost his 9th deer. I've told him he needs a varifier but refuses to admit he can't see his pins.
> 
> ...


Lmmfao at this


----------



## Bobbysurrett (Jul 27, 2018)

Wow that was a lot to read and so off subject I had to read it twice. No mention of who it is anywhere. In my honest opinion and this is gonna butt hurt a lot of people but I hope it hurts the op the most. You sir are a weak sister and should be treated as such here and in real life you probably was hunting for a big deer this group of people came in hunted there legally and you thought you saw something off and was mad cause they killed the deer you was after and you called wrc on them to get them in trouble cause of the deer they killed. You can't give time date place or names all of witch are legal to do even if being investigated. I had a problem with someone like you once guess what I don't have that problem anymore. Who cares who hunts where or what they kill or don't kill. I'll shoot any deer I want if I want it everyone has for got what hunting is for you have probably never made a bad shot in your life have you it happens sometimes no matter how hard we try not to let it happen. So back up and take a look in the mirror there buddy. As for you and the game warden y'all must take warm showers together in the wee hours of the morning. I went to school with my local warden and he treats me no different than a person who has broken the law it's called professionalism for a reason


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

Bobbysurrett said:


> Wow that was a lot to read and so off subject I had to read it twice. No mention of who it is anywhere. In my honest opinion and this is gonna butt hurt a lot of people but I hope it hurts the op the most. You sir are a weak sister and should be treated as such here and in real life you probably was hunting for a big deer this group of people came in hunted there legally and you thought you saw something off and was mad cause they killed the deer you was after and you called wrc on them to get them in trouble cause of the deer they killed. You can't give time date place or names all of witch are legal to do even if being investigated. I had a problem with someone like you once guess what I don't have that problem anymore. Who cares who hunts where or what they kill or don't kill. I'll shoot any deer I want if I want it everyone has for got what hunting is for you have probably never made a bad shot in your life have you it happens sometimes no matter how hard we try not to let it happen. So back up and take a look in the mirror there buddy. As for you and the game warden y'all must take warm showers together in the wee hours of the morning. I went to school with my local warden and he treats me no different than a person who has broken the law it's called professionalism for a reason


Yep....19 pages of twisting, turning, and churned up interent sleuths on AT. It's entertaining. We may never know who these clowns are BUT by golly the OP and his team of detectives are ON IT!


----------



## conquestador (Mar 28, 2010)

Dazzler said:


> I was talking to a buddy the other day about this. Does anyone NOT on camera have a fist pump celebration after they sling one at a deer successfully? Neither of us do. Take the shot. Listen and try to remember to identify a point of reference, so when you get down from the stand you are confident where to start.
> 
> At this point, it’s satisfying, but I’m not freaking out like I once did.


I've thought about this more than once. I thought that I might have a lack of celebratory emotion. I'm by myself and have a sense of pride and self satisfaction. If in company, there might be a fist bump or a handshake, but not the antics that I see. If I were on camera, there'd be no different reaction. Yeah, people can react any way they want to but I find it rather pathetic. JMO You know - if you don't do it my way, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

conquestador said:


> I've thought about this more than once. I thought that I might have a lack of celebratory emotion. I'm by myself and have a sense of pride and self satisfaction. If in company, there might be a fist bump or a handshake, but not the antics that I see. If I were on camera, there'd be no different reaction. Yeah, people can react any way they want to but I find it rather pathetic. JMO You know - if you don't do it my way, you're doing it wrong.


It’s like watching Jared Mills vs some of the other clowns…respectful behavior.


----------



## lucky buck (Apr 12, 2008)

wisconsinted2 said:


> I find it crazy. 7 or 8 years ago I caused a stir on a forum by saying do we really want to grow the sport? seeing where this was going, with access issues on private, cost of finding a good spot, and public land being so few in many spots. Now not even 10 years later most are feeling the same way. And I agree youtube hunters and fisherman do much more harm than good. Let alone private land professional hunters making the price of land or a lease unobtainable for most. The 90s were the best. Bow season was for the dedicated few, and those people, mainly introverts like me, didn't care for a lot of people in woods. It's why I don't really get excited about gun season. Public has seen huge increases in people, and private has seen huge increases in price. This is not sustainable. When I lose my access to private, which may be this year, I very well may not go next year. Anxiety and hunting don't work for me.


You were right. Many public land hunting spots have valet parking. I kid of course. On one hand I want the experience to be pure and honest and on the other I also hate to turn anyone away. After all, I do understand the sirens call of outdoors.


----------



## Post.Malone (Feb 18, 2019)

We will never know the YouTubers


----------



## Turkey165 (Aug 24, 2009)

Never happened


----------



## Fulldraw1972 (Jan 6, 2012)

In for when the names finally do get dropped some how some way.


----------



## Gruder (Feb 19, 2016)

What I think is (I know nobody cares but like to spout off anyway) the OP told an interesting story and who cares if the CO talked to him a little bit, I spent the whole day yesterday with a CO and we shared a bunch of stories, that part doesn’t make any difference to me.
what I find interesting is all the ATers telling the OP what a jerk, wimp, whatever he is because he won’t out the group. You all just can’t stand not knowing so you berate and try to force him to come clean just because you can’t stand not knowing and you try every trick in the book to shame him into coming clean.
I don’t blame the OP for not giving in to you cry babies. If it’s so important to you that you just need to know, figure it out some other way.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

19 pages and the criminals haven't even been identified yet! This is going to beat the Levi Morgan thread!!


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

Gruder said:


> What I think is (I know nobody cares but like to spout off anyway) the OP told an interesting story and who cares if the CO talked to him a little bit, I spent the whole day yesterday with a CO and we shared a bunch of stories, that part doesn’t make any difference to me.
> what I find interesting is all the ATers telling the OP what a jerk, wimp, whatever he is because he won’t out the group. You all just can’t stand not knowing so you berate and try to force him to come clean just because you can’t stand not knowing and you try every trick in the book to shame him into coming clean.
> I don’t blame the OP for not giving in to you cry babies. If it’s so important to you that you just need to know, figure it out some other way.


Maybe share a story or two you had with us ATers. I promise I won't tell anyone or call you a jerk or liar.

Man...I'd give my right nut to sit down and squash my left one just to have coffee with your bud. Let me guess...he handcuffed you, put you in the back of his pickup truck, turned the lights and siren on, and cruised around the block? I bet your smile was a mile wide! Cool huh? When your field trip was all over did he give you one of those badge stickers to put on your shirt to? This post if for entertainment purposes only and cannot be disseminated without permission by its original author. Violation of this agreement can result in fines up to $25,000, 2 Years in jail, or both.


----------



## cope-77 (Sep 5, 2015)

Had these jokers just lit their truck on fire and tried to put it out with a leaf blower on the way in, we’d have a few clues to follow!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

mn5503 said:


> It's like 1 degree right now. Your arrow wouldn't make it past the shelf.


Or the zipper...brrrrrrrrrrrrrr dang!


----------



## deerhunt1988 (Sep 13, 2010)

Bobbysurrett said:


> Wow that was a lot to read and so off subject I had to read it twice. No mention of who it is anywhere. In my honest opinion and this is gonna butt hurt a lot of people but I hope it hurts the op the most. You sir are a weak sister and should be treated as such here and in real life you probably was hunting for a big deer this group of people came in hunted there legally and you thought you saw something off and was mad cause they killed the deer you was after and you called wrc on them to get them in trouble cause of the deer they killed. You can't give time date place or names all of witch are legal to do even if being investigated. I had a problem with someone like you once guess what I don't have that problem anymore. Who cares who hunts where or what they kill or don't kill. I'll shoot any deer I want if I want it everyone has for got what hunting is for you have probably never made a bad shot in your life have you it happens sometimes no matter how hard we try not to let it happen. So back up and take a look in the mirror there buddy. As for you and the game warden y'all must take warm showers together in the wee hours of the morning. I went to school with my local warden and he treats me no different than a person who has broken the law it's called professionalism for a reason


how to spot a YouTube fan boy


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

Liv4Rut said:


> Iowa public is definitely getting ruined. Sucks.


disagree, not all public has a bunch of quiver sniffers chasing their youtube crushes around. the problem is people wanna let some1 else do all the work . just keep all them celeberties south of 80 beacause there are no deer up here!!! oh and bTw i will send the buck nests cordinates to the highest bidder, i mean its kinda common knowlege now


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

crankn101 said:


> Bass tournaments as well


i lost alot of friends over this, especially when they come to your home waters and the guys you have fished with for years tells them everything you worked for 30 yrs!


----------



## RobBanks1131 (Jul 15, 2020)

Party Bow hunting? Is this a thing?


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

RobBanks1131 said:


> Party Bow hunting? Is this a thing?


If it's not it should be! Who doesn't like to party, and who doesn't like to bowhunt?! Sounds like a recipe for a good time to me!


----------



## Dickenscpa (May 2, 2015)

Venari Cervorum said:


> The covid hunter boom accelerated it. I suspect most of them will fall back into playing Call of Duty and masturbating once they realize that it's hard to kill big bucks in real life and everyone at the gas station is laughing at their signature face paint.


I did both before COVID and will continue to do both after COVID, politicians and lockdowns won't rule my life. I've already made it to level 37 in the newest COD that came out in October. When it comes to mb'ing my skills are legendary.


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

WVbowProud said:


> If it's not it should be! Who doesn't like to party, and who doesn't like to bowhunt?! Sounds like a recipe for a good time to me!


Of course! I'm working on a prototype stabilizer that doubles as a decanter. You know, a "pick me up and warm up the insides" sip from the stab could be a game changer. The "Open" sign is always on. Belly up if you'd like.


----------



## Venari Cervorum (6 mo ago)

Dickenscpa said:


> I did both before COVID and will continue to do both after COVID, politicians and lockdowns won't rule my life. I've already made it to level 37 in the newest COD that came out in October. When it comes to mb'ing my skills are legendary.


Thug life


----------



## Dickenscpa (May 2, 2015)

Venari Cervorum said:


> Thug life


No doubt! I reported a guy on COD just two days ago because I'm sure he's using some sort of cheat code. Let me tell ya, it gets pretty sporty around here if they mess with my COD time. That's fightin' actions right there.

If my mb'ing time gets intruded on it usually just a bit embarrassing but I'm upset none the less.


----------



## Stick&String96 (May 2, 2013)

Someone save me the despair. Has anyone been name dropped in these 20 pages of comments? Or are we all speculating about accusations and opinions?


----------



## Venari Cervorum (6 mo ago)

Stick&String96 said:


> Someone save me the despair. Has anyone been name dropped in these 20 pages of comments? Or are we all speculating about accusations and opinions?


No.


----------



## Stick&String96 (May 2, 2013)

Then it is exactly what I feared!


----------



## Venari Cervorum (6 mo ago)

Stick&String96 said:


> Then it is exactly what I feared!


Yes.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)




----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

This post made some ones IG feed. I laughed.


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

maxx98 said:


> This post made some ones IG feed. I laughed.


What you're saying is we are famous?!?!


----------



## cope-77 (Sep 5, 2015)

Stick&String96 said:


> Someone save me the despair. Has anyone been name dropped in these 20 pages of comments? Or are we all speculating about accusations and opinions?


The thread is too good not go back and read through. Pure entertainment, with a few people getting way too serious. It’s really worth the read!


----------



## cope-77 (Sep 5, 2015)

WVbowProud said:


> What you're saying is we are famous?!?!


You didn’t know that already?


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

we on the gram!??!? oooooooooooooooooooooooo yea!!!


----------



## cope-77 (Sep 5, 2015)

Venari Cervorum said:


> No.


You shouldn’t have let him off that easy!


----------



## cope-77 (Sep 5, 2015)

BigDeer said:


> we on the gram!??!? oooooooooooooooooooooooo yea!!!


We have to get this resolved! I don’t do social media.


----------



## cope-77 (Sep 5, 2015)

BigDeer said:


> we on the gram!??!? oooooooooooooooooooooooo yea!!!


I’ll take a gram or a Grammy, but I don’t do the gram.


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

cope-77 said:


> You didn’t know that already?


Freak no. I am balling out. Gonna buy me a Honda!


----------



## cope-77 (Sep 5, 2015)

WVbowProud said:


> Freak no. I am balling out. Gonna buy me a Honda!


You’re from WV, you gotta buy an old Toyota pickup or Dodge D50 to beat those hills in!


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

cope-77 said:


> You’re from WV, you gotta buy an old Toyota pickup or Dodge D50 to beat those hills in!


Honda Ridgeline baby!! Just like Ginger Billy sings about!


----------



## cope-77 (Sep 5, 2015)

You guys have gone hifalutin since I moved north!


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

WVbowProud said:


> Honda Ridgeline baby!! Just like Ginger Billy sings about!


Ain’t no truck unless you set it up doggy style 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuna11 (Jan 26, 2016)

iceman14 said:


> Ain’t no truck unless you set it up doggy style
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah man… All about that Carolina Squat


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

Dang! Love the twists, turns, cliff jumps, side bars, and completely off topic posts here. It's pure entertainment folks...just like the traveling circus. 

Step right up! It's tight lipped NWIOWAGRANT the puppet boy! He walks, he doesn't talk, he crawls on his belly like a reptile!

This thread just keeps on giving. I'm about ready to start a YT channel of my own and figure out just who in the heck these clowns were...if there were indeed clowns involved. Only the ring leader knows...and of course Roscoe P Coltrane.


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

Tuna11 said:


> Nah man… All about that Carolina Squat
> 
> View attachment 7742215


Big Pimpin


----------



## Hbowhunter (9 mo ago)

RobBanks1131 said:


> Party Bow hunting? Is this a thing?


You ain't bowhuntin unless you're partying and drunk. That's how I killed 2 deer with one arrow one year. They looked the exact same though, probably twins. I took a nap after I shot em, Damnedest thing though, I could only find one of em. 🤔


----------



## Sudduth49 (Jul 30, 2020)

BTJunkie said:


> Dang! Love the twists, turns, cliff jumps, side bars, and completely off topic posts here. It's pure entertainment folks...just like the traveling circus.
> 
> Step right up! It's tight lipped NWIOWAGRANT the puppet boy! He walks, he doesn't talk, he crawls on his belly like a reptile!
> 
> This thread just keeps on giving. I'm about ready to start a YT channel of my own and figure out just who in the heck these clowns were...if there were indeed clowns involved. Only the ring leader knows...and of course Roscoe P Coltrane.


THP was supposed to be relatable to the general public…hunting public land and all. I would join your crew, we can claim private and shoot spikes in 20 yard corn piles. You know, but relatable to the majority of bow hunters. If we want to get real archery footage, we can shoot button heads with a crossbow in those same corn piles.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Hbowhunter said:


> You ain't bowhuntin unless you're partying and drunk. That's how I killed 2 deer with one arrow one year. They looked the exact same though, probably twins. I took a nap after I shot em, Damnedest thing though, I could only find one of em. 🤔


There's been speculation this involved some partying. Leo hasn't responded to our calls, texts or emails at the time of this writing. This is the only known photo of what really went down. It's old page 8 news, we may never know the truth.


----------



## trapperm (Feb 12, 2020)

I watched an episode of “the hunting pressure” today thanks to this thread. I’m still unsure if they’re trying to be that crude as a joke or if they are just that way. It was terrible. Bad enough to shut off if there were little kids around.


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

Sudduth49 said:


> THP was supposed to be relatable to the general public…hunting public land and all. I would join your crew, we can claim private and shoot spikes in 20 yard corn piles. You know, but relatable to the majority of bow hunters. If we want to get real archery footage, we can shoot button heads with a crossbow in those same corn piles.


Heck yeah. Corn piles so high they'd be on the level. Mmm, Mmm, Mmm, that's some good meat yagot dare...tastes like a tortilla chip when fried, Mmm, Mmm. Corn deer...a new breed. 
I'm not against crossbows BUT we'd have to interview some folks that drive those slow electric carts that block the soda isle at Publix to be on the up and up. Teach'em to choot'em in the noggin with my blunt tip that's in the R&D process. 

Corn Pop Head Hunters has a good ring to it. Thoughts? I'd have Bubbles befriend the CO and somehow and keep him distracted. He'd have to get him away from playing Bass Pros King of Bucks somehow. It's doable.


----------



## USMC HUNTER (Nov 1, 2017)

HuntingMN said:


> No way if this is true it is THP. They only have a couple guys left hunting Iowa right now and the whole crew plus extras is under 10. IMO they are some of the most responsible, honest hunters out there.


Such a sheep.


----------



## B Roberts (3 mo ago)

cope-77 said:


> Had these jokers just lit their truck on fire and tried to put it out with a leaf blower on the way in, we’d have a few clues to follow!


I saw a guy named bowman do that a month or so back. Heck of a hunter in some of his other videos.


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

B Roberts said:


> I saw a guy named bowman do that a month or so back. Heck of a hunter in some of his other videos.


Are you the CO who spoke with the OP?


----------



## Venari Cervorum (6 mo ago)

Sudduth49 said:


> THP was supposed to be relatable to the general public…hunting public land and all. I would join your crew, we can claim private and shoot spikes in 20 yard corn piles. You know, but relatable to the majority of bow hunters. If we want to get real archery footage, we can shoot button heads with a crossbow in those same corn piles.


Omg pencil me in for face shots on button heads.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

THP is World Wide International baby!


----------



## Bobbysurrett (Jul 27, 2018)

deerhunt1988 said:


> how to spot a YouTube fan boy


I watch them just like you do or you couldn't make the comment


----------



## HuntingMN (4 mo ago)

USMC HUNTER said:


> Such a sheep.


Sheep? How is someone a sheep if they've formed their own opinion?  Its certainly OK to disagree, this is in fact the USA in case ya forgot.


----------



## banzaiengr (Mar 13, 2013)

Southern Iowa? Had to be the Drury's. Ya, they have a lot of their own land but that's has never stopped them before.


----------



## lone (Jan 30, 2007)

I have beat this drum on here before...Lots of good comments...Deer hunting when I began 50 years ago,,is Gone..Back then most deer hunting was about the challenge,,especially with an arrow...It was about getting together with family or your buds and sharing stories,,,About venison for the family...Doe,,buck,,yearling,,,they were all deer..Sure a big ole buck was fun to see,,but no one said,,"gee that is sure a little rack,,why did you shoot it "? today media and big racks,,Boone and Crocket, have taken over...I have my memories of the days gone by..DEER hunting has changed forever....Even I have been influenced..When I take a buck that is 3 yrs old,,Had a deer biologist say,,you know in a couple more years he'd a been a dandy! Made me feel crappy at shooting it..I shouldn't have...Most 3 yr olds I see I never see again. They are my standard for lots of meat regardless of the bone.Lots of hunting pressure around my part of Iowa..Yes it's Iowa...The craze for large antlers I must put aside..Hunt for myself,,,


----------



## lone (Jan 30, 2007)

I see the name of Drury's came up..More big rack fanatics...One of the brothers passed away...I watched one of his seminars....Found an email to him..I emailed him,,,He was gracious in thanking me for watching....I found out he live not far from me...I said to him we should get together at a diner some time to share experiences..He never Replied back...Guess you have pay to see him in person...


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

lone said:


> I see the name of Drury's came up..More big rack fanatics...One of the brothers passed away...I watched one of his seminars....Found an email to him..I emailed him,,,He was gracious in thanking me for watching....I found out he live not far from me...I said to him we should get together at a diner some time to share experiences..He never Replied back...Guess you have pay to see him in person...


I wouldn't read into it personally. Someone did email you back originally


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Big racks make guys do stupid things. Horn hunting has ruined hunting as we know it


----------



## lone (Jan 30, 2007)

Nope,,,but Big personalities,,you have to pay$$ to talk to in Person..Obviously...


----------



## lone (Jan 30, 2007)

jacobh I agree with you..


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

cope-77 said:


> I’ll take a gram or a Grammy, but I don’t do the gram.


Only if the Grammy is filthy rich… I have standards, as loose as they may be


----------



## Mossy-Back (Feb 9, 2020)

lone said:


> I have beat this drum on here before...Lots of good comments...Deer hunting when I began 50 years ago,,is Gone..Back then most deer hunting was about the challenge,,especially with an arrow...It was about getting together with family or your buds and sharing stories,,,About venison for the family...Doe,,buck,,yearling,,,they were all deer..Sure a big ole buck was fun to see,,but no one said,,"gee that is sure a little rack,,why did you shoot it "? today media and big racks,,Boone and Crocket, have taken over...I have my memories of the days gone by..DEER hunting has changed forever....Even I have been influenced..When I take a buck that is 3 yrs old,,Had a deer biologist say,,you know in a couple more years he'd a been a dandy! Made me feel crappy at shooting it..I shouldn't have...Most 3 yr olds I see I never see again. They are my standard for lots of meat regardless of the bone.Lots of hunting pressure around my part of Iowa..Yes it's Iowa...The craze for large antlers I must put aside..Hunt for myself,,,


There has been a lot of change over the years. My dad grew up in Indiana in the 50s and hes told me it was super rare to see a deer at all. Now they are handing out extra tags to hunt along the interstate. 

Hunting and the revenue created from it can be really beneficial, yet also damaging to the sport in some ways. 

I shot a spike a few weeks ago. I'm proud of it as it was my first buck with a bow. The annoying thing is I now have to be much more sure of the next buck I shoot because it has to have at least 4 points on one side or 15" spread or bigger.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

lone said:


> Nope,,,but Big personalities,,you have to pay$$ to talk to in Person..Obviously...


You're not happy because someone from Drury (I doubt Mark/Terry/TayTay actually answer emails) won't meet you at a Diner? But they did answer one of your emails. Just curious, how many emails do you think they get, from all types..fans/psychos/con artists. I've met Mark before, just happened to run into him at a sporting event. Super nice guy to me that day. We talked for 15 mins, way more time than I expected from him.

If I had some rando email me and say "Let's meet at a certain location" I'd probably ignore it too.


----------



## Venari Cervorum (6 mo ago)

BigDeer said:


> You're not happy because someone from Drury (I doubt Mark/Terry/TayTay actually answer emails) won't meet you at a Diner? But they did answer one of your emails. Just curious, how many emails do you think they get, from all types..fans/psychos/con artists. I've met Mark before, just happened to run into him at a sporting event. Super nice guy to me that day. We talked for 15 mins, way more time than I expected from him.
> 
> If I had some rando email me and say "Let's meet at a certain location" I'd probably ignore it too.


You didn't seem to mind meeting me at that adult book store.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Venari Cervorum said:


> You didn't seem to mind meeting me at that adult book store.


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

Mossy-Back said:


> There has been a lot of change over the years. My dad grew up in Indiana in the 50s and hes told me it was super rare to see a deer at all. Now they are handing out extra tags to hunt along the interstate.
> 
> Hunting and the revenue created from it can be really beneficial, yet also damaging to the sport in some ways.
> 
> I shot a spike a few weeks ago. I'm proud of it as it was my first buck with a bow. The annoying thing is I now have to be much more sure of the next buck I shoot because it has to have at least 4 points on one side or 15" spread or bigger.


Dang. 15" from yardage if not 4 on one side. Sure make it difficult. Oh, MossyBack, looks like you're just 14.5 inches inside. In the slammer you go. We can't seem to win these days. Rules for rules. Always have played by them but you gotta shake your head sometimes.


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

BigDeer said:


> You're not happy because someone from Drury (I doubt Mark/Terry/TayTay actually answer emails) won't meet you at a Diner? But they did answer one of your emails. Just curious, how many emails do you think they get, from all types..fans/psychos/con artists. I've met Mark before, just happened to run into him at a sporting event. Super nice guy to me that day. We talked for 15 mins, way more time than I expected from him.
> 
> If I had some rando email me and say "Let's meet at a certain location" I'd probably ignore it too.


People will never see how ridiculous this is because they just see it as another chance to take shots at what they call "celebrities" and why, mainly because of jealousy but they'll never admit that either. Those types of people are the living embodiment of the saying, "You'll never be criticized by someone who is doing more than you. You'll always be criticized by someone doing less."


----------



## Venari Cervorum (6 mo ago)

archer8030 said:


> People will never see how ridiculous this is because they just see it as another chance to take shots at what they call "celebrities" and why, mainly because of jealousy but they'll never admit that either. Those types of people are the living embodiment of the saying, "You'll never be criticized by someone who is doing more than you. You'll always be criticized by someone doing less."


I keep PMing Britney Spears on Instagram asking her to go to the Waffle House and she keeps ignoring me. 

I hate her so much.


----------



## TheDriftlessDrifter (6 mo ago)

Good lord, 22 pages of this and we still don't know who it is. Just end the pain!


----------



## bucco921 (Jan 2, 2012)

TheDriftlessDrifter said:


> Good lord, 22 pages of this and we still don't know who it is. Just end the pain!


We're getting close, can't quit now


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

Venari Cervorum said:


> I keep PMing Britney Spears on Instagram asking her to go to the Waffle House and she keeps ignoring me.
> 
> I hate her so much.


Now that may be a personal snub at you because lord knows she's bat **** crazy enough to take you up on that invitation! LOL!!


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

archer8030 said:


> People will never see how ridiculous this is because they just see it as another chance to take shots at what they call "celebrities" and why, mainly because of jealousy but they'll never admit that either. Those types of people are the living embodiment of the saying, "You'll never be criticized by someone who is doing more than you. You'll always be criticized by someone doing less."


We’re so bad we take shots at people we don’t know who they are… I feel progressive in this context.
They just better not send shots back when we figure out who they are tonight on America’s most wanted “dangerous YouTube stars” series, I feel like they will blame AT, and that’s not fair.

but screw Bowmar!


----------



## vonfoust (Jan 9, 2012)

jacobh said:


> Big racks make guys do stupid things. Horn hunting has ruined hunting as we know it


I will admit to being obsessed with big racks in my younger years but at my age now "nicely proportioned" is a far better criteria.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Venari Cervorum said:


> I keep PMing Britney Spears on Instagram asking her to go to the Waffle House and she keeps ignoring me.
> 
> I hate her so much.


She wants to go but she can’t leave the house, maybe try the Olsen twins… as long as there is plenty of powdered sugar on their waffles, they’re down


----------



## TheDriftlessDrifter (6 mo ago)

roosiebull said:


> She wants to go but she can’t leave the house, maybe try the Olsen twins… as long as there is plenty of powdered sugar on their waffles, they’re down


We're calling boogers "waffles" now?


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

TheDriftlessDrifter said:


> We're calling boogers "waffles" now?


I make stuff up as I go mostly, just trying to muddy the waters a little more… my wife loves that


----------



## Jpowell0207 (Nov 21, 2019)

Best thread of 2022 that comes to mind


----------



## Mossy-Back (Feb 9, 2020)

BTJunkie said:


> Dang. 15" from yardage if not 4 on one side. Sure make it difficult. Oh, MossyBack, looks like you're just 14.5 inches inside. In the slammer you go. We can't seem to win these days. Rules for rules. Always have played by them but you gotta shake your head sometimes.


Yep, and the four points have to be at least 1" long. "Hey deer! Stand still for a minute and hold up a ruler!"

Not as bad as what I heard about Texas in a recent Southern Ground podcast. They said all bucks had to be 13" spread regardless of points (but you could shoot a spike).


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

lone said:


> I have beat this drum on here before...Lots of good comments...Deer hunting when I began 50 years ago,,is Gone..Back then most deer hunting was about the challenge,,especially with an arrow...It was about getting together with family or your buds and sharing stories,,,About venison for the family...Doe,,buck,,yearling,,,they were all deer..Sure a big ole buck was fun to see,,but no one said,,"gee that is sure a little rack,,why did you shoot it "? today media and big racks,,Boone and Crocket, have taken over...I have my memories of the days gone by..DEER hunting has changed forever....Even I have been influenced..When I take a buck that is 3 yrs old,,Had a deer biologist say,,you know in a couple more years he'd a been a dandy! Made me feel crappy at shooting it..I shouldn't have...Most 3 yr olds I see I never see again. They are my standard for lots of meat regardless of the bone.Lots of hunting pressure around my part of Iowa..Yes it's Iowa...The craze for large antlers I must put aside..Hunt for myself,,,


So you want what you had 50 years ago BUT you’re aging bucks that you shoot unlike 50 years ago. Seems like you’ve changed too.


----------



## Mossy-Back (Feb 9, 2020)

Jpowell0207 said:


> Best thread of 2022 that comes to mind


Even better than the baiting thread!


----------



## lone (Jan 30, 2007)

Yep it's true...World of hunting has changed me. some I admit it...I now live in a place ,,unlike the Nay forest where at least a few deer make it to 3 or 4 yrs old...So some years my standards have changed...I still congrat those that are happy with does and yearlings,,,I usually post pictures of my does...I am proud of them too.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)




----------



## Dustin Clays (Dec 6, 2021)

Mossy-Back said:


> Yep, and the four points have to be at least 1" long. "Hey deer! Stand still for a minute and hold up a ruler!"
> 
> Not as bad as what I heard about Texas in a recent Southern Ground podcast. They said all bucks had to be 13" spread regardless of points (but you could shoot a spike).


Antler restrictions apply by county but ya the struggle is real.


----------



## shootnrelease (Jul 6, 2007)

Mossy-Back said:


> Yep, and the four points have to be at least 1" long. "Hey deer! Stand still for a minute and hold up a ruler!"
> 
> Not as bad as what I heard about Texas in a recent Southern Ground podcast. They said all bucks had to be 13" spread regardless of points (but you could shoot a spike).


Guess you'll have to hunt with no pants to compare the 1" rule...


----------



## Tolbnd (Feb 11, 2020)

Dude just made a small weiner joke.. this thread just got real.


----------



## shootnrelease (Jul 6, 2007)

Tolbnd said:


> Dude just made a small weiner joke.. this thread just got real.


1" in the bitter cold is packin!


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

Tolbnd said:


> Dude just made a small weiner joke.. this thread just got real.


Tru dat. My first thoughts were ole MossyBack will now have to defend his manlihood. Do we know if the temps have dropped in GA? Could explain the little helmet.


----------



## Venari Cervorum (6 mo ago)

BTJunkie said:


> Tru dat. My first thoughts were ole MossyBack will now have to defend his manlihood. Do we know if the temps have dropped in GA? Could explain the little helmet.


Mossydaddi doesn't need to defend anything. I'll vouch for him and my credibility on this topic is unrivaled.

He's swinging an absolute hammer.


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

Venari Cervorum said:


> Mossydaddi doesn't need to defend anything. I'll vouch for him and my credibility on this topic is unrivaled.
> 
> He's swinging an absolute hammer.


Was it during the last dance at the Sady Hawkins event? Or should I say afterwards in the back seat of your Vega while Hall & Oats played on the 8track.."You make my dreams"


----------



## Gangster II (May 12, 2009)

BigDeer said:


>


Nice johnny Dangerously reference.


----------



## Venari Cervorum (6 mo ago)

BTJunkie said:


> Was it during the last dance at the Sady Hawkins event? Or should I say afterwards in the back seat of your Vega while Hall & Oats played on the 8track.."You make my dreams"


Yes it was, and that is our song.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Gangster II said:


> Nice johnny Dangerously reference.


Marony deserved his own movie lol


----------



## Mossy-Back (Feb 9, 2020)

BTJunkie said:


> Was it during the last dance at the Sady Hawkins event? Or should I say afterwards in the back seat of your Vega while Hall & Oats played on the 8track.."You make my dreams"


I was just talking with someone yesterday about how I prefer a two-piece for elk hunting... they may have thought I was talking about a quiver.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Tolbnd said:


> Dude just made a small weiner joke.. this thread just got real.


Is 1” really small? I heard it was pretty normal


----------



## Mossy-Back (Feb 9, 2020)

roosiebull said:


> Is 1” really small? I heard it was pretty normal


Did your wife tell you that?


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Mossy-Back said:


> Did your wife tell you that?


No, I asked, she wouldn’t answer, so I figured it was normal


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

roosiebull said:


> No, I asked, she wouldn’t answer, so I figured it was normal


If anything, she can pick her toof with it!


----------



## Mossy-Back (Feb 9, 2020)

BigDeer said:


> If anything, she can pick her toof with it!


Oh, you're familiar with the residents of the Oregon coast then... good to know.


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

BigDeer said:


> If anything, she can pick her toof with it!


Man that’s methed up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

iceman14 said:


> Man that’s methed up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey, hey, no drug jokes pointed at the Oregon guy here! They’re legal here, so it’s ok


----------



## HunterBow78 (Aug 19, 2021)

Man, I was just checking to see if any names were dropped yet, and this thread is some of funniest I have seen in a while.


----------



## Billie (Jul 1, 2004)

HunterBow78 said:


> Man, I was just checking to see if any names were dropped yet, and this thread is some of funniest I have seen in a while.


It has legs!

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

Billie said:


> It has legs!


Unlike the deer my guy Bubbles shot.


----------



## Green/OH (Jul 16, 2020)

I just read all 24 pages of this sh*t show and loved every one of them lol.what a great thread. Carry on fellas. Following in case we ever figure out who these hooligans were.


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

AT history in the making


----------



## cope-77 (Sep 5, 2015)

IDK, it’s gone kinda cold in the last day, maybe Bowmar can start another truck on fire to liven things up. Seek One can then pray on it, while Tetherd provides the swings for everyone.


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

I'm still convinced it's the hunting public. They are the only name the OP even dropped. And a bunch of people randomly jumped in to defend them. That def looks suspect. Betcha it was Greg. He's def the most shady of the bunch.


----------



## cope-77 (Sep 5, 2015)

WVbowProud said:


> I'm still convinced it's the hunting public. They are the only name the OP even dropped. And a bunch of people randomly jumped in to defend them. That def looks suspect. Betcha it was Greg. He's def the most shady of the bunch.


Yeah, but he also specifically said it wasn’t them, and since he won’t put his c0ck on the table, we might not ever know. I’m guessing his is the size of a nose button too.


----------



## Dustin Clays (Dec 6, 2021)

that end your precious little field trip!


----------



## cope-77 (Sep 5, 2015)

Dustin Clays said:


> View attachment 7743804
> 
> that end your precious little field trip!


Yeah, but the bus has already turned around about 13 times. I don’t think any of us have a clear direction anymore. Threads are starting to blend, we’ve been sleep deprived, Ven and WVproud are out of lube, and we still have no clear answers, other than YouTubers are all pretty much D-bags.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

WVbowProud said:


> I'm still convinced it's the hunting public. They are the only name the OP even dropped. And a bunch of people randomly jumped in to defend them. That def looks suspect. Betcha it was Greg. He's def the most shady of the bunch.


I’m like 75% sure you’re right, and the only way I will believe it’s not, is finding out who it is. OP, are you going to let THP take the heat, it’s really not fair to them, just sayin’😏


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

roosiebull said:


> I’m like 75% sure you’re right, and the only way I will believe it’s not, is finding out who it is. OP, are you going to let THP take the heat, it’s really not fair to them, just sayin’😏


Exactly. Without evidence of charges at this point I seriously doubt I believe him. It's them. Feel it in my bones.


----------



## BillDrake (5 mo ago)

Outsider said:


> Did one of them drove a burned truck?


That guy is a deer farmer and likes to sit on illegal bait his guide put out
Ain’t finding him on public. Haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Venari Cervorum (6 mo ago)

BillDrake said:


> That guy is a deer farmer and likes to sit on illegal bait his guide put out
> Ain’t finding him on public. Haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd click on the Bowmar on public video. Lol.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

I see what you did there.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Venari Cervorum said:


> I'd click on the Bowmar on public video. Lol.


Ohhh boy....


----------



## Venari Cervorum (6 mo ago)

mn5503 said:


> Ohhh boy....


5 days in a dumpster state. In a heat wave. By himself. No prescouting.

You'd check it out.


----------



## rober2wt (Feb 12, 2017)

Ththrd Crew has posted an Iowa video.

Just here to stir the pot.


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

Now see here in NY all those without a license could be arrested for hunting without a license 
Since aiding in a hunt in any way is considered hunting


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

bigbuckdn said:


> Now see here in NY all those without a license could be arrested for hunting without a license
> Since aiding in a hunt in any way is considered hunting


If one of the 2 encon ecos working the state responded, was allowed to put effort in and write citations. I’m sure everyone would learn their lesson too after having an appearance ticket and $13 fine. NY sucks and I love the idea of public land superstars coming here… it’s like the kid that talks too much chit in certain company, who finally gets his long overdue arse whipping


Most states would consider aiding a hunter in “pursuit of game” or wildlife harassment. 

All I will say is 22 had no less hunters, if not more, on public than ever before. Saw some things in KS that just blew my mind. The irony is the treatment of public hunting (and maybe public lands) has lead to the private push which will make public lands “worse”. Some etiquette would go a long way.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Venari Cervorum said:


> 5 days in a dumpster state. In a heat wave. By himself. No prescouting.
> 
> You'd check it out.


No doubt!


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Venari Cervorum said:


> 5 days in a dumpster state. In a heat wave. By himself. No prescouting.
> 
> You'd check it out.


He’d crush it like a can of protein powder, it’s what he do


----------



## Venari Cervorum (6 mo ago)

roosiebull said:


> He’d crush it like a can of protein powder, it’s what he do


Calling it now. 

Bowmar self films 160" + typical on UP of Michigan public land on 10/3/23 when it's 75 degrees. 

I hope he spears it, just for the haters.


----------



## BillDrake (5 mo ago)

Venari Cervorum said:


> Calling it now.
> 
> Bowmar self films 160" + typical on UP of Michigan public land on 10/3/23 when it's 75 degrees.
> 
> I hope he spears it, just for the haters.


Mitch building the antlers for him?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## Dustin Clays (Dec 6, 2021)

Venari Cervorum said:


> Calling it now.
> 
> Bowmar self films 160" + typical on UP of Michigan public land on 10/3/23 when it's 75 degrees.
> 
> I hope he spears it, just for the haters.


That goon should start clubbing deer, causing the haters to drown in salty tears.


----------



## Venari Cervorum (6 mo ago)

B


Dustin Clays said:


> That goon should start clubbing deer, causing the haters to drown in salty tears.


Bowmar and I use their tears for personal lubricant.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Venari Cervorum said:


> Calling it now.
> 
> Bowmar self films 160" + typical on UP of Michigan public land on 10/3/23 when it's 75 degrees.
> 
> I hope he spears it, just for the haters.


And in nothing but a loin cloth, for the fans. I think he’s too humble for that, but can you imagine?
I would be super stoked


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

roosiebull said:


> And in nothing but a loin cloth, for the fans. I think he’s too humble for that, but can you imagine?
> I would be super stoked





Venari Cervorum said:


> Calling it now.
> 
> Bowmar self films 160" + typical on UP of Michigan public land on 10/3/23 when it's 75 degrees.
> 
> I hope he spears it, just for the haters.


Well, if he uses his bow I hope his peep tuner pops out and pokes his eye out. Chump


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

BTJunkie said:


> Well, if he uses his bow I hope his peep tuner pops out and pokes his eye out. Chump


No bow, he’s gonna smoke that giant public land buck with a Bowmar meat missile


----------



## Venari Cervorum (6 mo ago)

roosiebull said:


> No bow, he’s gonna smoke that giant public land buck with a Bowmar meat missile


Hope he sells replicas.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Venari Cervorum said:


> Hope he sells replicas.


Or the actual projectile 😏


----------



## Kilmore (10 mo ago)

Ok. I will go to $10 for the names, but not a penny more.


----------



## Kilmore (10 mo ago)

Dustin Clays said:


> That goon should start clubbing deer, causing the haters to drown in salty tears.


Local Police caught some Humong Tribal refugees clubbing deer in the city cemetery a few winters ago. Only way they knew how to hunt deer.


----------



## cope-77 (Sep 5, 2015)

BillDrake said:


> Mitch building the antlers for him?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ohhh nnooo ya ditnt


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

Venari Cervorum said:


> Questions aren't insults. You're certainly welcome, though.


What a tool


----------



## BillDrake (5 mo ago)

Venari Cervorum said:


> Hope he sells replicas.


He does and he claims to have invented them!!! Just like the other tiny rubber things he sells[emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Venari Cervorum (6 mo ago)

NCBuckNBass said:


> What a tool


Yikes. Hurtful.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Venari Cervorum said:


> Yikes. Hurtful.


The other night I caught myself twerking over a pitch spike while breaking down an elk… that too was hurtful… still have a tender taint, so I know how you feel 

Be careful of that one, he’s quick and witty🤫


----------



## cope-77 (Sep 5, 2015)

roosiebull said:


> The other night I caught myself twerking over a pitch spike while breaking down an elk… that too was hurtful… still have a tender taint, so I know how you feel
> 
> Be careful of that one, he’s quick and witty🤫


The fact that I even visualized that is disturbing….. BTW, you need to work on your twerking skills, please don‘t ask me why I know!


----------



## shootnrelease (Jul 6, 2007)

OP if you don't want to call out THP, can you at least share the YouTube page of the accused? I've also wondered how does one invade public land? Isn't it open to the public? Are these YouTube guys not actually members of the public? Are they in the county illegally? Please share more info, I'm so very curious and none of my family knows any answers...


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

cope-77 said:


> The fact that I even visualized that is disturbing….. BTW, you need to work on your twerking skills, please don‘t ask me why I know!


Agree, first time, and likely last. Still a little painful to pee. Unless I’m getting paid, my twerking days are behind me


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

roosiebull said:


> Agree, first time, and likely last. Still a little painful to pee. Unless I’m getting paid, my twerking days are behind me


So...A hundo tucked into your banana hammock would bring you outa retirement?


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

BTJunkie said:


> So...A hundo tucked into your banana hammock would bring you outa retirement?


I’ll do 5 bachelor parties for a hundo, I’m not quitting, just trying to drum up some business


----------



## CASHMONEY (Oct 12, 2006)

roosiebull said:


> I’ll do 5 bachelor parties for a hundo, I’m not quitting, just trying to drum up some business


The Nursing home circuit is where its at rossie A g string and a bowtie Ester and the girls rain down that cashmoney


----------



## Venari Cervorum (6 mo ago)

roosiebull said:


> I’ll do 5 bachelor parties for a hundo, I’m not quitting, just trying to drum up some business


Creating a false sense of scarcity is an effective sales tactic. I'll buy a 3 song dance because I respect your marketing game. 

Real recognize real.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Venari Cervorum said:


> Creating a false sense of scarcity is an effective sales tactic. I'll buy a 3 song dance because I respect your marketing game.
> 
> Real recognize real.


Well, I’m certainly no mathews in my marketing game, but my strings aren’t the only things that creep in my business plan… thinking about announcing my “switch” technology pretty soon. 

I’m pretty stumped on the “longest riser in the industry” and “dead in hand” almost seems like I’ll have to leave one or the other out of my routine… bridgelock is still a work in progress, but when I figure it out, should be pretty damn lucrative


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

My Craigslist add so far

My cams aren’t the only things that switch
It’s not just my strings that creep
Longest riser in the industry ✔
Dead in the hand?


----------



## Venari Cervorum (6 mo ago)

roosiebull said:


> My Craigslist add so far
> 
> My cams aren’t the only things that switch
> It’s not just my strings that creep
> ...


New for 2024! No Gag Reflex riser geometry for 36% improved shooting experience.


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Not my thing but it seems like a lot of guys make a big deal about a rear stabilizer hole. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mossy-Back (Feb 9, 2020)

iceman14 said:


> Not my thing but it seems like a lot of guys make a big deal about a rear stabilizer hole.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My bow has 3...😂


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

iceman14 said:


> Not my thing but it





Mossy-Back said:


> My bow has 3...😂


A three holer! Score!


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Mossy-Back said:


> My bow has 3...😂


Well, I think I figured out my new business venture… shocker stabilizers… do you think people would buy pink and brown stabilizers?


----------



## Venari Cervorum (6 mo ago)

roosiebull said:


> Well, I think I figured out my new business venture… shocker stabilizers… do you think people would buy pink and brown stabilizers?


My bars are already brown for a host of reasons, but I'd consider being an investor.


----------

